# Kate & Wills are having a baby.



## mrsfran (Dec 3, 2012)

I don't care, I just wanted to start the thread.


----------



## mrsfran (Dec 3, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-20586343


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 3, 2012)

w00t


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 3, 2012)

Another sponging Lizard


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 3, 2012)

Congratulations!  I hope it goes well for you.


----------



## madamv (Dec 3, 2012)

And she goes into hospital for morning sickness?


----------



## mrsfran (Dec 3, 2012)

Cue 5 pages of people saying "I don't care/they're all parasites".


----------



## miss direct (Dec 3, 2012)

aw  Hope they name it something modern.


----------



## fractionMan (Dec 3, 2012)

Does this mean we get another day off work?


----------



## mrsfran (Dec 3, 2012)

madamv said:


> And she goes into hospital for morning sickness?


 
She might have hyperemesis. It's pretty nasty.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Dec 3, 2012)

Woo hoo, how exciting!  Gawd bless em.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 3, 2012)

I don't care.

They're all parasites.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 3, 2012)

Wish machine cat was here


----------



## _angel_ (Dec 3, 2012)

madamv said:


> And she goes into hospital for morning sickness?


maybe it's twins?


----------



## fractionMan (Dec 3, 2012)

I don't care.

They're all parasites.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 3, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> Does this mean we get another day off work?


Now I care.


----------



## Yelkcub (Dec 3, 2012)

miss direct said:


> aw  Hope they name it something modern.


 
Zerg? Spaceboy?


----------



## weepiper (Dec 3, 2012)

madamv said:


> And she goes into hospital for morning sickness?


 
actually it does happen. Hyperemesis gravidum. Otherwise known as being so sick with it you get dehydrated. Friend of mine spent about a quarter of her pregnancy in hospital cos of it.


----------



## madamv (Dec 3, 2012)

mrsfran said:


> She might have hyperemesis. It's pretty nasty.


Ew really, sounds nasty   I feel bad now.


----------



## fractionMan (Dec 3, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> Now I care.


 
I stopped caring anyway.


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 3, 2012)

miss direct said:


> aw  Hope they name it something modern.


 
modern these days seems to mean Alfie or Egbert.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 3, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> I don't care.
> 
> They're all parasites.


 
Not all babies.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 3, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> I stopped caring anyway.


Dammit, now I'm the only one that cares


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 3, 2012)

cunts


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 3, 2012)

Didn't take 'em long to knock one out, youngsters these days eh.....


----------



## mrs quoad (Dec 3, 2012)

madamv said:


> And she goes into hospital for morning sickness?


And is expected to stay for several days?!?!?!!!


----------



## fractionMan (Dec 3, 2012)

Bloody scroungers.

They're only doing it for the benefits.


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 3, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> And is expected to stay for several days?!?!?!!!


 
You're going to feel bad in a minute.


----------



## Manter (Dec 3, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> modern these days seems to mean Alfie or Egbert.


I may have mentioned before that someone I know said they were going to call their baby Algernon. So I laughed on cue.

She wasn't joking


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 3, 2012)

I bet it's Harry's


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## fractionMan (Dec 3, 2012)

Manter said:


> I may have mentioned before that someone I know said they were going to call their baby Algernon. So I laughed on cue.
> 
> She wasn't joking


 
The need flowers, or a mouse or something that makes more sense with this reference.

I'm not giving up my day job here.


----------



## Ungrateful (Dec 3, 2012)

Are we sure it's his? I want video evidence of them doing it before we have to cough up for another palace.... (on second thoughts...)


----------



## mrsfran (Dec 3, 2012)

ACTIVATE NICHOLAS WITCHELL.


----------



## Gerry1time (Dec 3, 2012)

I read something in Metro last week about how a member of the public gave him a baby grow on a walkabout and he said "I'll keep that". Wondered why Metro were making such a big deal of the story, I guess it had leaked but was under injunction.


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 3, 2012)

We might get another extra bank holiday out of it.


----------



## Manter (Dec 3, 2012)

Ungrateful said:


> Are we sure it's his? I want video evidence of them doing it before we have to cough up for another palace.... (on second thoughts...)


Eyw! Eyw! Triple eyw!


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 3, 2012)

mrsfran said:


> ACTIVATE NICHOLAS WITCHELL.


 
This'll be the only fucking news the BBC will be banging on about!


----------



## plurker (Dec 3, 2012)

madamv said:


> And she goes into hospital for morning sickness?


"this afternoon" - so at least they're going NHS


----------



## Flanflinger (Dec 3, 2012)

Good luck to them.


----------



## Dan U (Dec 3, 2012)

Mr.Bishie said:


> This'll be the only fucking news the BBC anyone will be banging on about!


 
fixed for you.

i bet Number 10 are rushing out 'bad news' stories as we speak.


----------



## IC3D (Dec 3, 2012)

mrsfran said:


> Cue 5 pages of people saying "I don't care/they're all parasites".


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 3, 2012)

madamv said:


> And she goes into hospital for morning sickness?


 
More likely she did a Duke of Edinburgh because she wanted to get away from the media for a while.


----------



## Flanflinger (Dec 3, 2012)

Mr.Bishie said:


> This'll be the only fucking news the BBC will be banging on about!


 
Other news channels are available.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 3, 2012)

first the pictures him bumfingering Kate published in that french magazine and now this. Its all happened so fast.

I wonder if it'll get a mini crown?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 3, 2012)

Flanflinger said:


> Other news channels are available.


 
Thanks for that


----------



## yardbird (Dec 3, 2012)

On the bbc news page it appeared, and under the main bit it said:
Profile: The Duchess of Cambridge  

I thought how many?
Will it be every day or week or month?
Will one image be overlaid on the previous one?

...... oh, Profile not profile
I had it in my mind "The changing profile of pregnancy or how big is your tum?"


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 3, 2012)

I feel sorry for the kid already. It's only a matter of time before Charlie get's his crown and Kate get's offed


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm happy for them. Now, can they just go and fuck off.


----------



## Gerry1time (Dec 3, 2012)

I hope it's a boy and they christen him Tubby. I'd be much happier knowing King Tubby was going to prevent iration in the nation.


----------



## Balbi (Dec 3, 2012)

Harry's booking his Vega apartment FOREVER.


----------



## Schmetterling (Dec 3, 2012)

Yayyy.  I think it's niiiiiice.


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 3, 2012)

The fucking BBC News channel ticker!

"St James's Palace: The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge are very pleased to announce that the Duchess of Cambridge is expecting a baby"

"The Queen, The Duke of Edinburgh, The Prince of Wales, The Duchess of Cornwall and Prince Harry and members of both families are said to be delighted at the news"


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 3, 2012)

But what does the man or woman on the street think? This is what the man or woman on the street really wants to know!


----------



## Garek (Dec 3, 2012)

Looks like I cancelled my television licence and binned the aerial at the just the right time.


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 3, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> But what does the man or woman on the street think? This is what the man or woman on the street really wants to know!


 
Give them a chance. I bet their reporters are busy vox-popping people as we speak. First they need to inform us of the reactions of the establishment. We've now been told that "David Cameron is delighted by the news that the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge are exepcting a baby. They will make wonderful parents"


----------



## mrsfran (Dec 3, 2012)

Garek said:


> Looks like I cancelled my television licence and binned the aerial at the just the right time.


 
Yes, no one on the internet will be talking about it.


----------



## Diamond (Dec 3, 2012)

That's just so lovely.

Couldn't have happened to a nicer couple.

Thank god that benefits are still available, helping everyday families like the Windsors to raise their young children in a manner that will generally benefit the wider nation.

Heartwarming.


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 3, 2012)

Well we can always rely on good old Ed Milliband to give an alternative opinion:

"Fantastic news for Kate, William and the country. A royal baby is something the whole nation will celebrate"


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Dec 3, 2012)

Can we still ignore threads??


----------



## elbows (Dec 3, 2012)

The BBC are being rather presumptuous.



> The royal baby will be born third in line and in direct succession to the throne.
> He or she will one day be head of the armed forces, supreme governor of the Church of England and subsequently head of state of 16 countries.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 3, 2012)

Fuck the BBC.


----------



## happie chappie (Dec 3, 2012)

Any news on who the father is?


----------



## maldwyn (Dec 3, 2012)

Gawd bless 'em - better put up mi taxes don't want the wee one going without.


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 3, 2012)

madamv said:


> Ew really, sounds nasty  I feel bad now.


It just translates as 'epic puking' in Latin.


----------



## Diamond (Dec 3, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> Well we can always rely on good old Ed Milliband to give an alternative opinion:
> 
> "Fantastic news for Kate, William and the country. A royal baby is something the whole nation will celebrate"


 
A "royal baby"....that's just ludicrous.


----------



## FiFi (Dec 3, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> It just translates as 'epic puking' in Latin.


Pretty much. 
Enough for some women to require bed-rest, and needing an IV drip because they can't tolerate any food or fluid.


----------



## Garek (Dec 3, 2012)

mrsfran said:


> Yes, no one on the internet will be talking about it.


 
True. But at least I can take some small comfort in not paying for the BBC's smelling salts.


----------



## IC3D (Dec 3, 2012)

happie chappie said:


> Any news on who the father is?


If they're following tradition it would be Harry


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 3, 2012)

friend of mine is now completely screwed

he was born on the same day as william and is in a long term relationship with a kate


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 3, 2012)

miss direct said:


> aw  Hope they name it something modern.


 
Princess Hashtag?


----------



## fractionMan (Dec 3, 2012)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Princess Hashtag?


 
Prince HashBag

Which has a double meaning.  It's also a Java Collections class created by the apache commons project.  LOL.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 3, 2012)

That's next year's massive distraction sorted then - I guess it was either that or kill Brenda off...


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 3, 2012)

I reckon they'll name it Jordan or Alfie


----------



## JHE (Dec 3, 2012)

Rotherham Social Services have checked out the family and they are being allowed to keep the baby because Wills' granny's an enthusiastic supporter of multikulti.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 3, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> But what does the man or woman on the street think? This is what the man or woman on the street really wants to know!


 
I suspect they mostly think, 'I'm homeless, I have more important things to worry about'.


----------



## happie chappie (Dec 3, 2012)

Ax^ said:


> friend of mine is now completely screwed
> 
> he was born on the same day as william and is in a long term relationship with a kate


 
If he looks like a balding inbred there will be loads of work as a William look-alike.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 3, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> I reckon they'll name it Jordan or Alfie


 
I think it should be called Tyrion.


----------



## junglevip (Dec 3, 2012)

Please bin this thread


----------



## Schmetterling (Dec 3, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Wish machine cat was here


Whyyyy? What have I missed?


----------



## DRINK? (Dec 3, 2012)

Tomorrow's Daily Express Headline.

IF ONLY DIANA WAS HERE.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 3, 2012)

happie chappie said:


> Any news on who the father is?


If he's Muslim she'd better cancel that CityBreak to Paris.


----------



## Combustible (Dec 3, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> And is expected to stay for several days?!?!?!!!


 
Is Philip fed up of this one already?


----------



## gosub (Dec 3, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> Give them a chance. I bet their reporters are busy vox-popping people as we speak. First they need to inform us of the reactions of the establishment. We've now been told that "David Cameron is delighted by the news that the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge are exepcting a baby. They will make wonderful parents"


Isn't that a bit American, baby shower stylee,  thought we had more sense and waited til after the birth.  A far more sensible approach in case of problems


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 3, 2012)

I have a feeling I'm going to wish over the next few months that I'd put some royal wedding sick bags aside...


----------



## nastybobby (Dec 3, 2012)

happie chappie said:


> Any news on who the father is?


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 3, 2012)

JHE said:


> Rotherham Social Services have checked out the family and they are being allowed to keep the baby because Wills' granny's an enthusiastic supporter of multikulti.


Grandfather a world renowned racist...


----------



## gabi (Dec 3, 2012)

Still well within the first trimester. Just sayin.


----------



## no-no (Dec 3, 2012)

This baby is more important than my baby and yours too.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Dec 3, 2012)

gabi said:


> Still well within the first trimester. Just sayin.


 
Yeah. I think the announcement was kind of forced on them because of her being taken to hospital.


----------



## Deareg (Dec 3, 2012)

'Every class in society save royalty, and especially British royalty, has through some of its members contributed something to the elevation of the race. But
 neither in science, nor in art, nor in literature, nor in exploration, nor in mechanical invention, nor in humanising of laws, nor in any sphere of human activity has a representative of British royalty helped forward the moral, intellectual or material improvement of mankind. But that royal family has opposed every forward move, fought every reform, persecuted every patriot, and intrigued against every good cause. Slandering every friend of the people, it has befriended every oppressor. Eulogised today by misguided clerics, it has been notorious in history for the revolting nature of its crimes. Murder, treachery, adultery, incest, theft, perjury – every crime known to man has been committed by some one or other of the race of monarchs from whom King George is proud to trace his descent.' James Connolly.


----------



## Red Storm (Dec 3, 2012)

Grumpy cats are out already


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 3, 2012)

The fact Kate is really skinny (which is of course nothing to do with the pressure of being a famous female in the public eye) can't really be helping with regards to her hyperemsis gravidarum 

Apparently the HG makes it more likely she will have a girl than a boy


----------



## Manter (Dec 3, 2012)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Yeah. I think the announcement was kind of forced on them because of her being taken to hospital.


 I'mpleased she's having a baby, because I'm pleased pretty much anyone is. And I'm sorry she's ill, as I am sorry if anyone is.

I'm off to file my nails,  I have used up all my interest in this story


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 3, 2012)

Can't bring myself to give a fuck, except insofar as it makes big-ears feel even more of a failure for not being king yet, even though he's a grandad.


----------



## Thora (Dec 3, 2012)

FiFi said:


> Pretty much.
> Enough for some women to require bed-rest, and needing an IV drip because they can't tolerate any food or fluid.


Enough for some women to terminate their pregnancies because they were too ill to cope with their older children.


----------



## Manter (Dec 3, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Apparently the HG makes it more likely she will have a girl than a boy


Now that's an interesting bit of info....


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 3, 2012)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Yeah. I think the announcement was kind of forced on them because of her being taken to hospital.


Yep. They will have wanted to announce it themselves, rather than have one of the hospital staff selling the story to the tabloids


----------



## FiFi (Dec 3, 2012)

Thora said:


> Enough for some women to terminate their pregnancies because they were too ill to cope with their older children.


 
 Unfortunately, yes.

Some women with HG are dangerously ill, and because it can continue for the entire pregnancy it can have a devastating effect on the whole family


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 3, 2012)

Manter said:


> Now that's an interesting bit of info....


Put your bets on now, before the bookies get wind....


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 3, 2012)

madamv said:


> And she goes into hospital for morning sickness?


 
As do many other women with that type of morning sickness. Some have to return to hospital regularly throughout their pregnancy.

Don't let the facts spoil your puerile outpouring of bile though.


----------



## DrRingDing (Dec 3, 2012)

Red Storm said:


> Grumpy cats are out already


 
MOAR


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 3, 2012)

Congratulations to them both. I hope the pregnancy goes well.


----------



## Wilf (Dec 3, 2012)

IC3D said:


> If they're following tradition it would be Harry


 Will at least provide a definite answer to the _Windsor's recessive ginger gene_ theory.


----------



## silverfish (Dec 3, 2012)

Not read the thread but popped up to say who gives a fuck.

That Is all


----------



## 8ball (Dec 3, 2012)

My mate's adoption went through.


----------



## Gerry1time (Dec 3, 2012)

Deareg said:


> But neither in science, nor in art, nor in literature, nor in exploration, nor in mechanical invention, nor in humanising of laws, nor in any sphere of human activity has a representative of British royalty helped forward the moral, intellectual or material improvement of mankind.


 
Sadly that's bollocks. George III was a huge supporter of science and scientific research, he was famous for it at the time. Prince Albert was President and a very active supporter of the Royal Society of Arts too. There are many instances of royals putting up the financial backing for arts, science, literature and all sorts, not to mention the usefulness to a project of being seen to have royal backing.


----------



## AverageJoe (Dec 3, 2012)

.


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 3, 2012)

Man shags woman and like tens/hundreds of millions before them woman gets pregnant. It is not news.....


----------



## Firky (Dec 3, 2012)

I wonder what his cum face looks like?


----------



## DrRingDing (Dec 3, 2012)

Sasaferrato said:


> Congratulations to them both. I hope the pregnancy goes well.


----------



## Wilf (Dec 3, 2012)

silverfish said:


> Not read the thread but popped up to say who gives a fuck.
> 
> That Is all


----------



## Deareg (Dec 3, 2012)

Gerry1time said:


> Sadly that's bollocks. George III was a huge supporter of science and scientific research, he was famous for it at the time. Prince Albert was President and a very active supporter of the Royal Society of Arts too. There are many instances of royals putting up the financial backing for arts, science, literature and all sorts, not to mention the usefulness to a project of being seen to have royal backing.


Ah well, fuck 'em anyway.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 3, 2012)

AverageJoe said:


> .View attachment 25725


Wow, that's so funny. Paddy Power are great, I must bet loads of money with them.


----------



## AverageJoe (Dec 3, 2012)

oooOOOOOOooo. Touchy! I could have cropped out the PP bit but tbh, I couldnt be arsed


----------



## Andrew Hertford (Dec 3, 2012)

I hope it's a black lesbian. Love to see what the line of succession would make of that.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Dec 3, 2012)

Another Royal mouth for us plebs to feed. Congratulations 

"A new kid on the block" as Jon Snow has just said on Channel 4 News.


----------



## IC3D (Dec 3, 2012)

It won't be pure breed of course on account of middletons parents being plebs.


----------



## Wilf (Dec 3, 2012)

Not sure if she's a high _earner_ or whether the millions we give her are classed as a _gift_?  Could be important when it comes to getting Child Benefit.


----------



## Wilf (Dec 3, 2012)

IC3D said:


> It won't be pure breed of course on account of middletons parents being plebs.


 Pah, the strength of Illuminati Bloodlines can't be understood in such simplistic terms.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm quite surprised by the depth and viscerality of the loathing that I feel for this dim and unexceptional young couple, and for their prospective child, but I'm certainly happy with Jon Snow's suggested Romanov solution.


----------



## IC3D (Dec 3, 2012)

Wilf said:


> Pah, the strength of Illuminati Bloodlines can't be understood in such simplistic terms.


Those horsey faces are lizards really, wake up.


----------



## Wilf (Dec 3, 2012)

IC3D said:


> Those horsey faces are lizards really, wake up.


 Just had a hunch that Icke would be making something of this story - nothing yet on the great man's website (though his top link is a picture linking Charlie and Di to Jimmy Savile)  .  I'm giving him till tomorrow to link this to the 'reptillian agenda' or I'm getting a new guru.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 3, 2012)

firky said:


> I wonder what his cum face looks like?


----------



## Wilf (Dec 3, 2012)

Gingerman said:


>


 
That's what _proper_ Reptillian DNA looks like:


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 3, 2012)

So...a full fucking year of BBC fawning and saturation media coverage over it then


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 3, 2012)

Well, I think it's nice news 

I was surprised at them saying anything given she's apparently less than 12 weeks.


----------



## nuffsaid (Dec 3, 2012)

http://www.goroadachi.com/etemenanki/

*Royal "Martian Baby" pregnancy/birth in 2012-2013* is _precisely _what we've been projecting _since 2010_ here at Etemenanki/STRUG (after accurately predicting the William-Kate engagement announcement and its timing back in 2010).

Utter bonkers site, good laugh though.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 3, 2012)

Some bookmakers now offering 8/1 for a ginger baby!


----------



## catinthehat (Dec 3, 2012)

Happily she will escape the ATOS assessment that tells her to get her lazy arse back to ribbon cutting and 'Fayre' visits.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 3, 2012)

Maurice Picarda said:


> I'm quite surprised by the depth and viscerality of the loathing that I feel for this dim and unexceptional young couple, and for their prospective child, but I'm certainly happy with Jon Snow's suggested Romanov solution.


 

even the corgis


----------



## shagnasty (Dec 3, 2012)

First the royal wedding ,then the bambino's ,then the divorce ,we have seen it so many times


----------



## IC3D (Dec 3, 2012)

nuffsaid said:


> http://www.goroadachi.com/etemenanki/
> 
> *Royal "Martian Baby" pregnancy/birth in 2012-2013* is _precisely _what we've been projecting _since 2010_ here at Etemenanki/STRUG (after accurately predicting the William-Kate engagement announcement and its timing back in 2010).
> 
> Utter bonkers site, good laugh though.


Great mix of sensible advice with totally mental stuff slipped in and notable if only for the word birthquake.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 3, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> even the corgis


 
No, I'd stop short of slaughtering the corgis. There's a point when one has to think about carrying the British public and the tabloids along on the republican journey, and a cellarful of executed corgis is a possible red line.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 3, 2012)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Some bookmakers now offering 8/1 for a ginger baby!


----------



## Buckaroo (Dec 3, 2012)

Piss-taking bastards. You should all be shot.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Dec 3, 2012)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Some bookmakers now offering 8/1 for a ginger baby!


----------



## corieltauvi (Dec 3, 2012)

Oh good, I can annoy more people by saying nasty things about royal family babies.
as the most talked about names of the year I think they should call it either Jimmy or Lance.


----------



## Wilf (Dec 3, 2012)

Dodi Al Saxe-Coburg-Gotha


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Dec 3, 2012)

Clearly the lizard scum are getting nervous. They have censored the picture I linked to of prince harry boning kate over a snooker table.


----------



## winterinmoscow (Dec 3, 2012)

According the frontpage of Guardian "The Nation Awaits". well I'm not, couldn't really care less


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 3, 2012)

It says on the Guardian website 'The Nation Expects',  if that makes any difference whatsoever.


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 3, 2012)

Attila recycles some of his (very) oldie but goldie  riffs in his latest Facebook post and posts a youtube too :




			
				Attila the Stockbroker said:
			
		

> Oh, bollocks. Here we go again........
> 'And the Lord Rupert said let there be a Royal Family, and let enormous quantities of trivia and drivel be written about them, yea unto the point where a mentally subnormal yak couldn't possibly find it interesting any more, and let babies be born unto this Royal Family, and let the huge swathes of sycophantic, nauseating sludge surpass even that written about their parents, even though these babies and their parents are about as interesting as a wet afternoon on the terraces at Selhurst Park'.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrD2RHrNMYU
> 
> ...


----------



## winterinmoscow (Dec 3, 2012)

William of Walworth said:


> It says on the Guardian website 'The Nation Expects' if that makes any difference whatsoever.


 
at least you read it right! I thought it said "awaits".... shows how much notice I'm taking!!!


----------



## Buckaroo (Dec 3, 2012)

Why so negative? Decent people having a child. What the fuck is it with you people? Seriously? WTF?


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 3, 2012)

They're royal parasites. Some people posting here are republicans. What the fuck is it with *you*, that doesn't understand *that*?


----------



## 19sixtysix (Dec 3, 2012)

This thread is royalist spam.






LAST IN


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 3, 2012)

Buckaroo said:


> Why so negative? Decent people having a child. What the fuck is it with you people? Seriously? WTF?


They're not decent and there's every chance they're lizards rather than people


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 3, 2012)

Buckaroo said:


> Why so negative? Decent people having a child. What the fuck is it with you people? Seriously? WTF?


 





Whatever


----------



## Firky (Dec 3, 2012)

Waynetta Slob


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 3, 2012)

If social services are on the ball they'll take the baby off kate mountbatten-windsor as soon as it's out her cunt


----------



## 19sixtysix (Dec 3, 2012)

She lays eggs.


----------



## Buckaroo (Dec 3, 2012)

William of Walworth said:


> They're royal parasites. Some people posting here are republicans. What the fuck is it with *you*, that doesn't understand *that*?


 

Please. It's easy to look back on history and say 'Well this and that was out of order and such but What the fuck did that have to do with Wills and Kate? They didn't create the situation, they fell in love, got married and now they're going to have a child. Come on, let's leave the baggage and wish them all the best!


----------



## Firky (Dec 3, 2012)

19sixtysix said:


> She lays eggs.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Dec 3, 2012)

Buckaroo said:


> Please. It's easy to look back on history and say 'Well this and that was out of order and such but What the fuck did that have to do with Wills and Kate? They didn't create the situation, they fell in love, got married and now they're going to have a child. Come on, let's leave the baggage and wish them all the best!


 
Fuck that, their baggage is full of all the stolen gold amassed from mass murder and thievery.


----------



## happie chappie (Dec 3, 2012)

Buckaroo said:


> Why so negative? Decent people having a child. What the fuck is it with you people? Seriously? WTF?


 
Because it’s going to be incessant, fawning, blanket media coverage for weeks, and probably months on end, until she gives birth and some time after that as well.

Because it’s presented as bringing joy to the “whole nation” when this is complete and utter bollocks. Millions of people don’t give a shit but their views are marginalised, or just plain ignored.

Because it’ll probably boost the sales of the Daily Mail and the Daily Express.

Give me time – I’ll think of a few more reasons.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 3, 2012)

Buckaroo said:


> Please. It's easy to look back on history and say 'Well this and that was out of order and such but What the fuck did that have to do with Wills and Kate? They didn't create the situation, they fell in love, got married and now they're going to have a child. Come on, let's leave the baggage and wish them all the best!


two parasites have another parasite shock


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 3, 2012)

Just heard some cock saying a royal birth is just the thing to "boost the public morale"


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 3, 2012)

19sixtysix said:


> Fuck that, their baggage is full of all the stolen gold amassed from mass murder and thievery.


Tie them together and attach the stolen gold to them then give them one final helicopter trip over the thames estuary and we'll watch them swim to france


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 3, 2012)

I can just see the Daily Express headline now...."Diana to be grandmother of child who could look like Maddie"


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 3, 2012)

Buckaroo said:


> Please. It's easy to look back on history and say 'Well this and that was out of order and such but What the fuck did that have to do with Wills and Kate? They didn't create the situation, they fell in love, got married and now they're going to have a child. Come on, *let's leave the baggage* and wish them all the best!


 
Not possible!

Far too much baggage associated. Sometimes called history ...


----------



## happie chappie (Dec 3, 2012)

Puddy_Tat said:


> I have a feeling I'm going to wish over the next few months that I'd put some royal wedding sick bags aside...


 
Don't worry, I've got some (unused) ones in the loft which I put by just in case.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 3, 2012)

Perhaps kate will succeed where her mother in law so conspicuously failed and manage to top herself - or remove the nauseating infant - by throwing herself downstairs.


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 3, 2012)

happie chappie said:


> Don't worry, I've got some (unused) ones in the loft.


 
Unused?? What level of commitment did you call that?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 3, 2012)

19sixtysix said:


> She lays eggs.


It's no yolk


----------



## starfish (Dec 3, 2012)

I wonder what the odds are on it being a girl & them calling her Diana. (theyre probably out there but i really cannot be fucked to go & look)


----------



## Deareg (Dec 3, 2012)

Buckaroo said:


> Please. It's easy to look back on history and say 'Well this and that was out of order and such but What the fuck did that have to do with Wills and Kate? They didn't create the situation, they fell in love, got married and now they're going to have a child. Come on, let's leave the baggage and wish them all the best!


Fell in love my bollox, he was told to get married and she was picked as his wife.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Dec 3, 2012)

starfish said:


> I wonder what the odds are on it being a girl & them calling her Diana. (theyre probably out there but i really cannot be fucked to go & look)


 
Don't think Brenda and co would allow that.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 3, 2012)

My money would be on something like charles george philip louis for a boy or elizabeth anne victoria for a girl. But let's hope it doesn't get to the naming stage.


----------



## starfish (Dec 3, 2012)

ElizabethofYork said:


> Don't think Brenda and co would allow that.


 
Might be able to sneak it in as one of its dozen or so middle names.


----------



## happie chappie (Dec 3, 2012)

What about Prince Edward? Surely time for Sophie to get the turkey baster out.


----------



## Buckaroo (Dec 3, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> two parasites have another parasite shock


 

Parasites?! The Royal Family? I don't get it, all these work shy lefty commies buying into celeb factor twat fuck and then whinging about poor old Wills and Kate. Honestly, filth! Hundred years ago the British Empire had control over a quarter of the world's land surface. From the Magna Carta to the Industrial Revolution, no Sovereign state ever gave more to the world. Let's just respect that and give praise to the new spawn of privilige and power and bullshit.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 3, 2012)

Buckaroo said:


> Parasites?! The Royal Family? I don't get it, all these work shy lefty commies buying into celeb factor twat fuck and then whinging about poor old Wills and Kate. Honestly, filth! Hundred years ago the British Empire had control over a quarter of the world's land surface. From the Magna Carta to the Industrial Revolution, no Sovereign state ever gave more to the world. Let's just respect that and give praise to the new spawn of privilige and power and bullshit.


Hmmm


----------



## 19sixtysix (Dec 3, 2012)

starfish said:


> I wonder what the odds are on it being a girl & them calling her Diana. (theyre probably out there but i really cannot be fucked to go & look)


 
Mercedes


----------



## Buckaroo (Dec 3, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> Hmmm


 
Hmmm is right! Just fucking about!!!


----------



## lizzieloo (Dec 3, 2012)

mrsfran said:


> I don't care, I just wanted to start the thread.


 
Mr Loo *liked* this post


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 3, 2012)

Mercedes alma


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Dec 3, 2012)

happie chappie said:


> What about Prince Edward? Surely time for Sophie to get the turkey baster out.


 
She already has, twice.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 3, 2012)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> She already has, twice.


Can't get anything from edward to put on it tho


----------



## Wilf (Dec 3, 2012)

Think we got rid of male primogeniture for the descendants of Charlie (?).  In the absence of us coming to our senses (in a carpentry and sharp blades sense), said child will rule at some point, regardless of gender.  Gawd, it's the very acme of liberal feminism.


----------



## shagnasty (Dec 3, 2012)

The Royal Benefit scrounger to be born next year,that should have been the Mail headline


----------



## Wilf (Dec 3, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> Can't get anything from edward to put on it tho


He gave everything he had to give to his career in the theatre.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Dec 3, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> My money would be on something like charles george philip louis for a boy or elizabeth anne victoria for a girl. But let's hope it doesn't get to the naming stage.


 
Yes, I agree about the names.  I wonder if they'll sneak "Diana" in there somewhere.


----------



## happie chappie (Dec 3, 2012)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> She already has, twice.


 
Sorry, I totally forgot. Shows you how much attention I pay to the Royal Family.


----------



## Wilf (Dec 3, 2012)

ElizabethofYork said:


> Yes, I agree about the names. I wonder if they'll sneak "Diana" in there somewhere.


Suspect they'll 'steer' clear of the names Henri and Paul.


----------



## happie chappie (Dec 3, 2012)

Wilf said:


> Suspect they'll steer clear of the names Henri and Paul.


 
Mohammed probably a no-no as well.


----------



## Wilf (Dec 3, 2012)

happie chappie said:


> Mohammed probably a no-no as well.


Fair enough, Dodi it is then.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 3, 2012)

Jimmy Saville probably a non-starter as well


----------



## happie chappie (Dec 3, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> Jimmy Saville probably a non-starter as well


 
Not too many bets on Cyril either.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 3, 2012)

happie chappie said:


> Not too many bets on Cyril either.


Nor ian or fred


----------



## Buckaroo (Dec 3, 2012)

Think they'll go for X factor stuff, maybe have the birth live in the celeb jungle,King Antdec. Maybe have the birth 'live in the jungle'!


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 3, 2012)

happie chappie said:


> Not too many bets on Cyril either.


Rofl


----------



## Wilf (Dec 3, 2012)

happie chappie said:


> Not too many bets on Cyril either.


Smith, Sutcliffe, Savile, Shipman.... best to keep clear of the letter S I'd say.


----------



## happie chappie (Dec 3, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> Nor ian or fred


----------



## happie chappie (Dec 3, 2012)

Wilf said:


> Smith, Sutcliffe, Savile, Shipman.... best to keep clear of the letter S I'd say.


 
Something Germanic would be nice. Adolf perhaps.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Dec 3, 2012)

The royals want to be more relevant and modern so they should call the sprog Adele Cowell-Windsor


----------



## Wilf (Dec 3, 2012)

happie chappie said:


> Something Germanic would be nice. Adolf perhaps.


Dodi Al Jens Lehman Saxe-Coburg-Gotha


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 3, 2012)

happie chappie said:


> Something Germanic would be nice. Adolf perhaps.


 Adolf Windsor...got a nice ring to it,reflects on their German ancestory as well.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Dec 3, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> Well, I think it's nice news
> 
> I was surprised at them saying anything given she's apparently less than 12 weeks.


 
Bless your sweet innocent heart!


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Dec 3, 2012)

Adolf Savile al Early-suicide Windsor it is then.

eta: I actually feel guilty about posting that one.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 3, 2012)

Adolf Saville Huntley Glitter Hindley Brady Windsor....nice and catchy.


----------



## happie chappie (Dec 3, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> Adolf Saville Huntley Glitter Hindley Brady Windsor....nice and catchy.


 
mmm - a bit too WASP for me. Could we not fit Bin Laden in there somewhere.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Dec 3, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> Adolf Saville Huntley Glitter Hindley Brady Windsor....nice and catchy.


 
Or you could shorten it to Adolf Savhunt-Glithind-Bradwin. Has a more upper class feel to it, what with the triple-barrel.


----------



## Buckaroo (Dec 3, 2012)

Wilf said:


> Dodi Al Jens Lehman Saxe-Coburg-Gotha


 
Ok for the names,
 A boy. Dosama Windsor Mc Fuckerty Churchill.
 A Girl. Alehmandianna Tunnel Landmine Slut.


----------



## clicker (Dec 3, 2012)

If she has twins which one is heir eventually....if it's a boy and girl twinning, is it just first one past the post? Fuck why am i even asking, i am nauseated by the circus already and the popcorns still warm.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Dec 3, 2012)

Or maybe just a symbol. Like the artist formerly known as Prince.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 3, 2012)

happie chappie said:


> mmm - a bit too WASP for me. Could we not fit Bin Laden in there somewhere.


Osama Hamza Qatada Windsor ?


----------



## Wilf (Dec 3, 2012)

clicker said:


> ....if it's a boy and girl twinning, is it just first one past the post? .


I've now got an image of John McCririck in close attendance, providing the commentary. Thanks.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Dec 3, 2012)

Boy:  Jesus Mohammed Buddah Windsor
Girl:  Mary Ayisha Aliah Windsor

They've got to be "relevant" to everyone!


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 3, 2012)

She shall be called Princess Beyonce.


----------



## happie chappie (Dec 3, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> Osama Hamza Qatada Windsor ?


 
Best one so far!


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Dec 3, 2012)

Ipad Mini Windsor


----------



## Firky (Dec 3, 2012)

Tribal Princess, blates


----------



## Wilf (Dec 3, 2012)

Lady Twitter Von Farage


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Dec 3, 2012)

Baroness 'Like'


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Dec 3, 2012)

Or just go over-the-top posh and call it Remington Trumplebottom Marmajiles


----------



## Espresso (Dec 3, 2012)

Brian Windsor for a boy.
And obviously, Barbara if it's a girl.


----------



## UrbaneFox (Dec 3, 2012)

happie chappie said:


> What about Prince Edward? Surely time for Sophie to get the turkey baster out.


I don't understand this. What does it mean?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 3, 2012)

UrbaneFox said:


> I don't understand this. What does it mean?


it means edward is unlikely to shag sophie so other measures have to be taken to try to introduce his sperm into her womb. the traditional method for this sort of thing is the romantically-named 'turkey baster'.


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 3, 2012)

UrbaneFox said:


> I don't understand this. What does it mean?


He likes it up the bum....apparently.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 3, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> He likes it up the bum....apparently.


up the gary


----------



## Wilf (Dec 3, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> up the gary


... again, another name to avoid.


----------



## UrbaneFox (Dec 3, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> it means edward is unlikely to shag sophie so other measures have to be taken to try to introduce his sperm into her womb. the traditional method for this sort of thing is the romantically-named 'turkey baster'.


 
Thank you. I thought it was a Winterval in-joke.

If a turkey baster is good enough for Sandy Toksvig it's good enough for Prince Edward.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Dec 3, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> up the gary


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 3, 2012)

UrbaneFox said:


> Thank you. I thought it was a Winterval in-joke.
> 
> If a turkey baster is good enough for Sandy Toksvig it's good enough for Prince Edward.


it's too good for prince edward


----------



## youngian (Dec 3, 2012)

I was looking for the 'why the Guardian is now shit' thread but this speaks for itself-

http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/blog/2...ridge-expecting-baby?CMP=twt_gu&commentpage=2


----------



## clicker (Dec 3, 2012)

The Pound Shops are probably feverishly designing a mug adorned with a pinkish baby shaped blob.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 3, 2012)

youngian said:


> I was looking for the 'why the Guardian is now shit' thread but this speaks for itself-
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/blog/2...ridge-expecting-baby?CMP=twt_gu&commentpage=2


why, when it says news AND REACTION', are there no pictures of pools of vomit?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 3, 2012)

clicker said:


> The Pound Shops are probably feverishly designing a mug adorned with a pinkish baby shaped blob.


"the royal abortion 2013"


----------



## where to (Dec 3, 2012)

Looks like we've been saved a Xmas day announcement. That would of been tedious.

Guess hospital situation meant they had to announce.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 3, 2012)

where to said:


> Looks like we've been saved a Xmas day announcement. That would of been tedious.
> 
> Guess hospital situation meant they had to announce.


you never know, we can still look forward to an xmas day announcement from a hospital.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 4, 2012)

Nine months.....nine fucking months of gushing, speculation, poring over every fucking detail.... sycophantic nauseating medja coverage....losing the will to live


----------



## clicker (Dec 4, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> Nine months.....nine fucking months of gushing, speculation, poring over every fucking detail.... sycophantic nauseating medja coverage....losing the will to live


Thank fuck she's not an elephant.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Dec 4, 2012)

clicker said:


> Thank fuck she's not an elephant.


 
Would never happen. Phillip wouldn't allow an Indian or African to marry into the family.


----------



## dennisr (Dec 4, 2012)

*Cut This Monster Out Of Me*
By Kate Middleton, Duchess of Cambridge

http://www.theonion.com/articles/cut-this-monster-out-of-me,30602

_Let not the cheers of Britons resound in the streets and fields of this sceptred isle, for in me grows a hellspawn intent on maleficence! I have but time for this one short missive I write to you now, imploring you, all of you, to please sever this inhuman wretch from my stomach! Do not gaze in its unborn eyes, for it shall entrance you! The parasite shall poison your mind and convince you of your love for it! Do not let it! Kill the parasite! Drain the blood from its throat!_


----------



## seeformiles (Dec 4, 2012)

Cue the press giving the likely location of the conception, the possible sexual positions employed, how many fags smoked afterwards, etc.

Makes me feel a bit queasy - a bit like watching Bill Oddie & co. cheering on stags rutting and the intercourse to follow..


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 4, 2012)

Was it the BBC that reported that it would give everyone in England a 'boost'.

Twats.

Tories are in, economy fucked, jobs boned, but look, royal baby, awwwww, merry christmas and g'bless you all.


----------



## Limejuice (Dec 4, 2012)

Yesterday when my wife got home, cold, late and laden with shopping and work, my daughter told her, 'Have you heard that Kate Middleton's expecting?'

My wife sank onto a kitchen chair, fixed my daughter with a look and said, 'Been there, done that. Now put the bloody kettle on.'


----------



## sim667 (Dec 4, 2012)

She'd been admitted to hospital with acute morning sickness?

Jesus if I was a royal I hate to think what they'd wanna do with me with some of the pukes I've done in the past!


----------



## TopCat (Dec 4, 2012)

Another Fucking Royal Parasite.


----------



## T & P (Dec 4, 2012)

happie chappie said:


> Any news on who the father is?


 
Fuck knows...


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 4, 2012)

not phil the racist, his ticker wouldn't have survived the strain of getting his old mans willy to work


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 4, 2012)

happie chappie said:


> What about Prince Edward? Surely time for Sophie to get the turkey baster out.


 
Apparently, the footmen all refused to wank him off, so that's a non-starter.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 4, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> not phil the racist, his ticker wouldn't have survived the strain of getting his old mans willy to work


 
Would explain the constant urinary infections, though...


----------



## maldwyn (Dec 4, 2012)

A bit depressing to think things haven't progressed much in the last 30 years, Kate being seen as some kind of broodmare.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 4, 2012)

Why's it depressing? What else is she for?


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Dec 4, 2012)

maldwyn said:


> A bit depressing to think things haven't progressed much in the last 30 years, Kate being seen as some kind of broodmare.


 
Er her unborn child is seen as our future head of state, what do you expect?


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 4, 2012)

I can't wait to have wingnuts on our pound notes. Imagine that visage leering at you every time you open your wallet. Worse than elgar


----------



## teqniq (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 4, 2012)

How much proper news is being buried under this fucking drivel?  

Who gives a toss what they call the baby


----------



## Buckaroo (Dec 4, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> How much proper news is being buried under this fucking drivel?
> 
> Who gives a toss what they call the baby


 

They should call it 'Toss'. Toss Windsor. Cracking name.


----------



## dylans (Dec 4, 2012)

I fucking hate Royal pregnancies and royal births and royal babies most of all. I hate them more than fucking jubilees or fucking weddings or fucking coronations or fucking funerals. I hate them more than the fucking royal visits to ever so grateful ex colonies, more than the bored expressions and plastic fixed smiles on their fucking ugly mugs as they sit through yet another grass skirt dance routine by some fucking half submerged pacific island tribe,  more than the stupid flag waving, bunting hanging or tacky souvenir collecting that follows their every step, even more than the collectors edition minted coins and porcelain plates with their grotesque enamelled faces staring out from living room sideboards.  More than the forelock tugging, vomit inducing, front page tabloid articles and obsessive dissection of every irrelevant uninteresting detail of their unbelievably, indescribably, banal and tedious lives. More than the cretinous fascination with their wardrobe , even more than the ludicrous obsequious slaving over every fucking thing they do and the pretence that cutting a fucking ribbon or waving at some idiotic crowd of worshipping gullible fools is some kind masterful accomplishment worthy of our wonder and gratitude. 

Of all of this nauseating drivel, the baby stories are the worst. Not only are we expected to celebrate the achievement of some privileged useless fucking toff in getting herself up the duff,an act for which we should all be eternally fucking  enraptured but worse than that, we are meant to celebrate the fact that, by pure luck, by sheer chance, this grotty little sprog is going to be born into a life of unbelievable, indescribable, privilege and wealth. A life that we are not only obliged to pay for but are expected to rejoice over.


----------



## Buckaroo (Dec 4, 2012)

dylans said:


> I fucking hate Royal pregnancies and royal births and royal babies most of all. I hate them more than fucking jubilees or fucking weddings or fucking coronations or fucking funerals. I hate them more than the fucking royal visits to ever so grateful ex colonies, more than the bored expressions and plastic fixed smiles on their fucking ugly mugs as they sit through yet another grass skirt dance routine by some fucking half submerged pacific island tribe, more than the stupid flag waving, bunting hanging or tacky souvenir collecting that follows their every step, even more than the collectors edition minted coins and porcelain plates with their grotesque enamelled faces staring out from living room sideboards. More than the forelock tugging, vomit inducing, front page tabloid articles and obsessive dissection of every irrelevant uninteresting detail of their unbelievably, indescribably, banal and tedious lives. More than the cretinous fascination with their wardrobe , even more than the ludicrous obsequious slaving over every fucking thing they do and the pretence that cutting a fucking ribbon or waving at some idiotic crowd of worshipping gullible fools is some kind masterful accomplishment worthy of our wonder and gratitude.
> 
> Of all of this nauseating drivel, the baby stories are the worst. Not only are we expected to celebrate the achievement of some privileged useless fucking toff in getting herself up the duff,an act for which we should all be eternally fucking enraptured but worse than that, we are meant to celebrate the fact that, by pure luck, by sheer chance, this grotty little sprog is going to be born into a life of unbelievable, indescribable, privilege and wealth. A life that we are not only obliged to pay for but are expected to rejoice over.


 

Baby hating bastard. Young couple in love, gonna have a sprog and you want to piss on their chips. Some of us love this stuff especially the ceramic mugs and plates thing. Potentially this could be the first king/queen of england interviewed in the womb. Show some fucking respect!


----------



## articul8 (Dec 4, 2012)

sorry, I'm late to this thread - but would the NHS admit a women for a week with morning sickness?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 4, 2012)

articul8 said:


> sorry, I'm late to this thread - but would the NHS admit a women for a week with morning sickness?


They would if there were symptoms of middleton's complaint.


----------



## Buckaroo (Dec 4, 2012)

articul8 said:


> sorry, I'm late to this thread - but would the NHS admit a women for a week with morning sickness?


 

Apparently 'morning sickness' is not politically correct anymore on account of her royal puke so now it's hypo something or other in latin or greek or some shit.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 4, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> They would if there were symptoms of middleton's complaint.



Can one actually get a lizard implanted in one on the NHS, though?


----------



## purenarcotic (Dec 4, 2012)

articul8 said:


> sorry, I'm late to this thread - but would the NHS admit a women for a week with morning sickness?


 
Yes, because she isn't suffering from regular morning sickness, but a quite extreme form called hyperemesis that can cause severe dehydration meaning you need to be on a drip of fluids and glucose because you can't keep any nutrients down.  Some women suffer from it for the whole of their pregnancy and spend most of the 9 months spewing their guts up.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 4, 2012)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Can one actually get a lizard implanted in one on the NHS, though?


Only in pfi hospitals


----------



## Buckaroo (Dec 4, 2012)

We feel her pain. We're all geting sick too.


----------



## fogbat (Dec 4, 2012)

dylans said:


> I fucking hate Royal pregnancies and royal births and royal babies most of all. I hate them more than fucking jubilees or fucking weddings or fucking coronations or fucking funerals. I hate them more than the fucking royal visits to ever so grateful ex colonies, more than the bored expressions and plastic fixed smiles on their fucking ugly mugs as they sit through yet another grass skirt dance routine by some fucking half submerged pacific island tribe,  more than the stupid flag waving, bunting hanging or tacky souvenir collecting that follows their every step, even more than the collectors edition minted coins and porcelain plates with their grotesque enamelled faces staring out from living room sideboards.  More than the forelock tugging, vomit inducing, front page tabloid articles and obsessive dissection of every irrelevant uninteresting detail of their unbelievably, indescribably, banal and tedious lives. More than the cretinous fascination with their wardrobe , even more than the ludicrous obsequious slaving over every fucking thing they do and the pretence that cutting a fucking ribbon or waving at some idiotic crowd of worshipping gullible fools is some kind masterful accomplishment worthy of our wonder and gratitude.
> 
> Of all of this nauseating drivel, the baby stories are the worst. Not only are we expected to celebrate the achievement of some privileged useless fucking toff in getting herself up the duff,an act for which we should all be eternally fucking  enraptured but worse than that, we are meant to celebrate the fact that, by pure luck, by sheer chance, this grotty little sprog is going to be born into a life of unbelievable, indescribable, privilege and wealth. A life that we are not only obliged to pay for but are expected to rejoice over.



I love you.


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 4, 2012)

Buckaroo said:


> Baby hating bastard. Young couple in love, gonna have a sprog and you want to piss on their chips. Some of us love this stuff especially the ceramic mugs and plates thing. Potentially this could be the first king/queen of england interviewed in the womb. Show some fucking respect!


 
You really don't get dylans rant at all do you? Nor do you get why it's getting 'liked' here.

It's not just any average couple and baby is it?. A normal, non-aristo couple on average income or less, and lacking any particular privileges, wouldn't have a vilely sycophantic shitestorm of media worship, hype and trivia sprayed all over them in nauseatingly arselicking Mail/Sun/etc headlines and BBC Witchellisms for months on end would they?

You like tacky kitsch cups and mugs and all that malarkey it seems, so you're scarcely very objective. No-one's trying to 'ban' you from liking royalty and all that, but at least make some effort to understand what's motivating the discerning minority who don't share your arselicking ... I mean perspective 

Just getting pointlessly pissed off with us lamp-post measurers  will get you nowhere ...


----------



## Firky (Dec 4, 2012)

I wish this thread would die TBH. Sick of seeing the "news" near the top of the boards, sick of hearing about it on the radio, seeing it on the TV and slapped all over the shite papers.

Grumble.


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 4, 2012)

And as for those so-called 'historians' (ie sycophants) invited onto BBC Breakfast, and even more into the columns of the Maily Telegraph, to regurgitate their drivel. Theylre not bloody historians! 

Most *real* historians would keep their distance. I did say most.


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 4, 2012)

firky said:


> I wish this thread would die TBH. Sick of seeing the "news" near the top of the boards, sick of hearing about it on the radio, seeing it on the TV and slapped all over the shite papers.
> 
> Grumble.


 
We're here to pointlessly and impotently rant against that shite though aren't we? 

 Very few of us are getting our tongues out to join in ...


----------



## Firky (Dec 4, 2012)

I know, but it is like if you don't follow football - you can't escape it during the season


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 4, 2012)

Football hating bastard


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 4, 2012)

Apropos, are there any impressive republican resources online? Throneout.com is puerile beyond belief.


----------



## mattie (Dec 4, 2012)

It's probably been said before, but I hope this one looks like James Hewitt as well.


----------



## wiskey (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks @Dylans


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 4, 2012)

"Royal Experts".....


----------



## vogonity (Dec 4, 2012)

Buckaroo said:


> Apparently 'morning sickness' is not politically correct anymore on account of her royal puke so now it's hypo something or other in latin or greek or some shit.


The BBC are calling it 'acute nausea' ffs.


----------



## Buckaroo (Dec 4, 2012)

William of Walworth said:


> You really don't get dylans rant at all do you? Nor do you get why it's getting 'liked' here.
> 
> It's not just any average couple and baby is it?. A normal, non-aristo couple on average income or less, and lacking any particular privileges, wouldn't have a vilely sycophantic shitestorm of media worship, hype and trivia sprayed all over them in nauseatingly arselicking Mail/Sun/etc headlines and BBC Witchellisms for months on end would they?
> 
> ...


 


'Tacky Kitch'? I'll have you know that some of that porcelain will, in a about a hundred years, be some of the most treasured possessions in 'Cash in the attic'. I'm just trying to represent the will of the people, it's called free speech in case you were too stoned to realise. Commies like you should wake up and smell the beverage. The Royal family, love 'em or hate 'em are with us to stay. Unless you're suggesting some kind of ....I'm not even going to say it. Anyway this isn't about you, your lamp post measurer, commie mates and it's not about me. It's about a baby, a royal baby, well a royal foetus really and well oh fuck it! I'm really upset now. And that 'dylans' fella should be fucking ashamed and so should you. Scum. That's it. God save our gracious, noble, foetus.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 4, 2012)

Keepin it classy


----------



## Buckaroo (Dec 4, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> Keepin it classy


 

Beautiful! Why don't people get it?


----------



## gunneradt (Dec 4, 2012)

what a ridiculous rant - you're obviously bored that Palestinian baiting/dying season has ended for another 12 months.  Won't be long to wait for the next one!!



dylans said:


> I fucking hate Royal pregnancies and royal births and royal babies most of all. I hate them more than fucking jubilees or fucking weddings or fucking coronations or fucking funerals. I hate them more than the fucking royal visits to ever so grateful ex colonies, more than the bored expressions and plastic fixed smiles on their fucking ugly mugs as they sit through yet another grass skirt dance routine by some fucking half submerged pacific island tribe, more than the stupid flag waving, bunting hanging or tacky souvenir collecting that follows their every step, even more than the collectors edition minted coins and porcelain plates with their grotesque enamelled faces staring out from living room sideboards. More than the forelock tugging, vomit inducing, front page tabloid articles and obsessive dissection of every irrelevant uninteresting detail of their unbelievably, indescribably, banal and tedious lives. More than the cretinous fascination with their wardrobe , even more than the ludicrous obsequious slaving over every fucking thing they do and the pretence that cutting a fucking ribbon or waving at some idiotic crowd of worshipping gullible fools is some kind masterful accomplishment worthy of our wonder and gratitude.
> 
> Of all of this nauseating drivel, the baby stories are the worst. Not only are we expected to celebrate the achievement of some privileged useless fucking toff in getting herself up the duff,an act for which we should all be eternally fucking enraptured but worse than that, we are meant to celebrate the fact that, by pure luck, by sheer chance, this grotty little sprog is going to be born into a life of unbelievable, indescribable, privilege and wealth. A life that we are not only obliged to pay for but are expected to rejoice over.


----------



## dylans (Dec 4, 2012)

gunneradt said:


> what a ridiculous rant - you're obviously bored that Palestinian baiting/dying season has ended for another 12 months. Won't be long to wait for the next one!!


I bet you love those little "and finally" bits on the news don't you. You know, the little stories where William tours a local bakery and puts on one of those hair nets and pretends to roll pastry for the cameras or the ones where some old dear hands Kate a soggy bouquet of wilting flowers after waiting in the pouring rain for 5 hours and Kate shakes her hand and nods understandingly while pretending to give a flying fuck about whatever inane drivel she is spouting or the ones where they visit some run down inner city youth club and pretend to play pool with a bunch of spotty teenagers on work experience schemes. I bet you lap them up. I bet you say things like "oh she's so hardworking" or "he's such an inspiration"


----------



## gunneradt (Dec 4, 2012)

dylans said:


> I bet you love those little "and finally" bits on the news don't you. You know, the little stories where William tours a local bakery and puts on one of those hair nets and pretends to roll pastry for the cameras or the ones where some old dear hands Kate a soggy bouquet of wilting flowers after waiting in the pouring rain for 5 hours and Kate shakes her hand and nods understandingly while pretending to give a flying fuck about whatever inane drivel she is spouting or the ones where they visit some run down inner city youth club and pretend to play pool with a bunch of spotty teenagers on work experience schemes. I bet you lap them up. I bet you say things like "oh she's so hardworking" or "he's such an inspiration"


 
Strangely enough I dont cconcern myself with any of it.  Nor do I tie myself up with hatred of the Royal family.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 4, 2012)

FFS, Daily Mail has a mock-up of what the baby could look like


----------



## Left (Dec 4, 2012)

so fucking sick of hearing about these pieces of shit, it's going to be non stop now.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 4, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> FFS, Daily Mail has a mock-up of what the baby could look like


 
But they all look the same.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 4, 2012)

Maurice Picarda said:


> But they all look the same.


 
Except blue

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...extraordinary-tale-Blue-Family-Appalacia.html


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 4, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> FFS, Daily Mail has a mock-up of what the baby could look like


 



Did it look like this ?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 4, 2012)

Blue would be good. Any unexpected colour would raise a chortle.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 4, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> Did it look like this ?


 

A blank square?  No, it had eyes and skin and mouth etc.


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## Gingerman (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 4, 2012)

Why was it on the news again tonight?

This baby could be life changing for them....if it isn't white, that is


----------



## Grandma Death (Dec 5, 2012)

mrsfran said:


> She might have hyperemesis. It's pretty nasty.


 
It is-and my partner whilst didnt have it second time around she was literally crippled with morning sickness. Lost loads of time from work, weight and spent entire days in bed.


----------



## happie chappie (Dec 5, 2012)

It’s a good job the Daily Mail didn’t go over the top with its coverage yesterday – just a modest 13 pages.

Yes, 13 fucking pages with each successive one spouting more drivel than the last. And it’s only just started. I’m not sure how much more of this I can take. I didn’t give a fuck about the royal baby on Monday but I give even less of a fuck with each passing day.


----------



## Citizen66 (Dec 5, 2012)

Have atos deemed whether she's unwell enough to be in hospital or not?


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 5, 2012)

happie chappie said:


> It’s a good job the Daily Mail didn’t go over the top with its coverage yesterday – just a modest 13 pages.
> 
> Yes, 13 fucking pages with each successive one spouting more drivel than the last. And it’s only just started. I’m not sure how much more of this I can take. I didn’t give a fuck about the royal baby on Monday but I give even less of a fuck with each passing day.


 
I'm glad they published the open letter from Kirsty Allsop to the Duchess of Cambridge, I was surprised and delighted to see that Kirsty recommended that early in pregnancy one should go easy on oneself. Eat simple foods and let your husband take care of you. Aw.

Also I feel so much better about the country now that I have read an analysis of what would happen should the Duchess turn out to pregnant with twins.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Dec 5, 2012)

The next Private Eye should be fun


----------



## Kanda (Dec 5, 2012)

Geezus.... http://www.news.com.au/national/day-fm-duo-impersonate-queen/story-fndo4bst-1226530546575


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 5, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> Can't bring myself to give a fuck, except insofar as it makes big-ears feel even more of a failure for not being king yet, even though he's a grandad.


To be fair, short of matricide how's he a failure for his mum not dying yet?


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 5, 2012)

Surely he'd not a grandad yet unless you're a pro-lifer.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 5, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> To be fair, short of matricide how's he a failure for his mum not dying yet?


 
it's not about him *being* a failure, as you'd have discerned if you'd bothered to read my post. It's about him *feeling* that he's a failure.

Really, Cam. I expect better of our nation's elite!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 5, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> it's not about him *being* a failure, as you'd have discerned if you'd bothered to read my post. It's about him *feeling* that he's a failure.
> 
> Really, Cam. I expect better of our nation's elite!


Sneaky wordplay by a cynical republican


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 5, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> Sneaky wordplay by a cynical republican


 
Your point being...?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 5, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> Your point being...?


How the fuck should I know what my point is?! I'm just saying stuff!

As any true Brit would...


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 5, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> How the fuck should I know what my point is?! I'm just saying stuff!
> 
> As any true Brit would...


 
Ah, there's your problem. You believe there's such a thing as a "true Brit"!!!


----------



## sunny jim (Dec 5, 2012)

.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 5, 2012)

all round?


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 5, 2012)

if we kill all those in line we could have a baby on the throne and manipulate it into doing whatever we wanted


----------



## happie chappie (Dec 5, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> I'm glad they published the open letter from Kirsty Allsop to the Duchess of Cambridge, I was surprised and delighted to see that Kirsty recommended that early in pregnancy one should go easy on oneself. Eat simple foods and let your husband take care of you.


 
One of the paper reviewers on Sky last night was taking the piss out of Allsop's article. Even his co-presenter, that under-talented, over-botoxed, royal sychophant Carol McGiffin had to agree.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 5, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> Ah, there's your problem. You believe there's such a thing as a "true Brit"!!!


Gawd bless us, ev'ry one.


*doffs cap*





DotCommunist said:


> if we kill all those in line we could have a baby on the throne and manipulate it into doing whatever we wanted


"Sire, you must ratify the..."
"*drooooool*"
"Never mind "


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 5, 2012)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> You really don't get dylans rant at all do you? Nor do you get why it's getting 'liked' here.
> 
> It's not just any average couple and baby is it?. A normal, non-aristo couple on average income or less, and lacking any particular privileges, wouldn't have a vilely sycophantic shitestorm of media worship, hype and trivia sprayed all over them in nauseatingly arselicking Mail/Sun/etc headlines and BBC Witchellisms for months on end would they?
> 
> ...


 


Buckaroo said:


> 'Tacky Kitch'? I'll have you know that some of that porcelain will, in a about a hundred years, be some of the most treasured possessions in 'Cash in the attic'. I'm just trying to represent the will of the people, it's called free speech in case you were too stoned to realise. Commies like you should wake up and smell the beverage. The Royal family, love 'em or hate 'em are with us to stay. Unless you're suggesting some kind of ....I'm not even going to say it. Anyway this isn't about you, your lamp post measurer, commie mates and it's not about me. It's about a baby, a royal baby, well a royal foetus really and well oh fuck it! I'm really upset now. And that 'dylans' fella should be fucking ashamed and so should you. Scum. That's it. God save our gracious, noble, foetus.


 

'Commies' 

'Scum' 

My post yesterday was at least in part facetious .... yours however ....


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Dec 5, 2012)

just popping in to say how much i dont give a fuck


----------



## UrbaneFox (Dec 5, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> if we kill all those in line we could have a baby on the throne and manipulate it into doing whatever we wanted


That's paedo talk.


----------



## Santino (Dec 7, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Geezus.... http://www.news.com.au/national/day-fm-duo-impersonate-queen/story-fndo4bst-1226530546575


The receptionist who answered the phonecall is dead (according to the internet and The Daily Mail).


----------



## The Octagon (Dec 7, 2012)

Suspected suicide apparently.


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## Yelkcub (Dec 7, 2012)

Fuck! Missus just pinged me a link!


----------



## scifisam (Dec 7, 2012)

Bloody hell. The Royals are such a soap opera.


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 7, 2012)

Does this mean the sprog is now cursed? A shadow cast upon it, it will be forever beset by bad fortune. What's next in the saga of this ill-fated royal child? I bet either the queen or philip expires before it's born.


----------



## keybored (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 7, 2012)

Story taken up by Channel 4 too.

This just took a very horrendous sharp turn


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 7, 2012)

.


----------



## albionism (Dec 8, 2012)

.


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 16, 2012)

Currently you can get 54:1 on Betfair that the baby will be named Madeleine


----------



## Buckaroo (Dec 16, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> Currently you can get 54:1 on Betfair that the baby will be named Madeleine


 
Better odds than Jacintha i'd say.


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 15, 2013)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...will-pregnancy-mean-she-misses-Wimbledon.html


----------



## Frank Merton (Jan 15, 2013)

mrsfran said:


> Cue 5 pages of people saying "I don't care/they're all parasites".


Here is one person who won't say that.  While I agree the British royal family has its troubles, I think the country is damn lucky to have it.  I'll tell you this -- if it weren't for the Royals, the vast majority of Americans would take their European holidays flying straight to Paris, and I dare say the situation is similar with a lot of other countries.

Most republics around the world have an elected Head of State (generally called "President") and an indirectly elected Head of Government ("Prime Minister), and because both can claim popular mandate, they often work against each other.  By having a figure who has no popular mandate but instead a traditional role and no political power to speak of, the situation when there is a constitutional crisis can be handled much better.  (I think of the king's role in the recent Thai disturbances).  Britain is not likely to have a Thai-like situation nowadays, but it don't hurt.


----------



## SaskiaJayne (Jan 15, 2013)

Frank Merton said:


> if it weren't for the Royals, the vast majority of Americans would take their European holidays flying straight to Paris,


No they wouldn't, they don't speak English in Paris.


----------



## Frank Merton (Jan 15, 2013)

SaskiaJayne said:


> No they wouldn't, they don't speak English in Paris.


You've no idea what the Parisians will do for money.  England is simply boring without the royals.  Of course they might stop over in London on their way to Scotland.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2013)

Bump. It's a day late, apparently.


----------



## Yelkcub (Jul 15, 2013)

Someone done the no fucks given thing? That.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2013)

I kinda _honestly _had no clue this was going on apart from the preggers announcement outlined in the OP but she really is due this week.... It's 'interesting' to stand aloof, watching the fuss, becuase I'm better than everyone who cares.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 15, 2013)

Oh come on, it's a baaaaaaby! Even if it's being born into, y'know, _that_ family, it's still a baaaaaaaaaby!


----------



## J Ed (Jul 15, 2013)

I would much prefer a Republican baby...


----------



## JHE (Jul 15, 2013)

5t3IIa said:


> It's a day late, apparently.


 

It was all going OK until someone mentioned labour.  The duchess then insisted that one of the chamber maids should do it for her.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 15, 2013)

Many more of my colleagues are royalty lovers than not. This week at work, or whichever week it pops out, isn't going to be fun.


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 15, 2013)

It will be born on Thursday FACT


----------



## JHE (Jul 15, 2013)

William of Walworth said:


> Many more of my colleagues are royalty lovers than not. This week at work, or whichever week it pops out, isn't going to be fun.


 

Don't take it so hard, Will. Lots of people are monarchists.  We all know that.  Some are right soppy Windsor-worshippers.  We know that too.  It's OK.  Have fun:  take the piss.  Just try to do it gently at first.


----------



## Firky (Jul 15, 2013)

Have they had it? 

Not really bothered I just secretly hope it's another bairn that'll come out looking like James Hewitt.


----------



## frogwoman (Jul 15, 2013)

I don't recon Will has been cuckolded.


----------



## lizzieloo (Jul 15, 2013)

I think it's a cushion.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 15, 2013)

lizzieloo said:


> I think it's a cushion.


This morning a colleague in all seriousness suggested it was fake, saying that Kate apparently can't have children so Wills has fathered with a surrogate.

Didn't have much explanation of where this was all coming from, of course.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> This morning a colleague in all seriousness suggested it was fake, saying that Kate apparently can't have children so Wills has fathered with a surrogate.
> 
> Didn't have much explanation of where this was all coming from, of course.


 

Press for an explanation  Suggest stuff, leading stuff "Perhaps Kim Kardashian had _two _babies... one for Wills...?" and raise your eyebrows and nod encouragingly.


----------



## Firky (Jul 15, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> I don't recon Will has been cuckolded.


----------



## happie chappie (Jul 15, 2013)

I’ve just checked in my diary and I’m still not giving a fuck about the royal baby.

I don’t think this is going to change over the course of the next few days. 

If anything, I’ll not be giving a fuck more intensely and more often as the birth approaches.

I’ll let you know.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 15, 2013)

5t3IIa said:


> Press for an explanation  Suggest stuff, leading stuff "Perhaps Kim Kardashian had _two _babies... one for Wills...?" and raise your eyebrows and nod encouragingly.


Apparently it's the longest period between a Royal wedding and the announcement of their first child ("usually six months after the wedding"). There also seems to be some suggestion that she's had trouble conceiving in the past, though I've no idea where this comes from because it would either suggest that she was trying to get pregnant before she married or that she had trouble conceiving _since_ getting married, and seeing as that was only a little over two years ago she can only have been trying for a year or so, which I don't believe is that long to suggest "difficulty", is it?


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 15, 2013)

is this the thread where i let people who don't give a fuck know i don't give a fuck about something i think everyone else gives a fuck about?


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 15, 2013)

JHE said:


> Don't take it so hard, Will. Lots of people are monarchists. We all know that. Some are right soppy Windsor-worshippers. We know that too. It's OK. Have fun: take the piss. Just try to do it gently at first.


 
Oh, it's not too much of a deal, I'll just have to leave them to their nauseating sentimentality ...


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 15, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> This morning a colleague in all seriousness suggested it was fake, saying that Kate apparently can't have children so Wills has fathered with a surrogate.
> 
> Didn't have much explanation of where this was all coming from, of course.


 
Conspiranoidworld ...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Apparently it's the longest period between a Royal wedding and the announcement of their first child ("usually six months after the wedding"). There also seems to be some suggestion that she's had trouble conceiving in the past, though I've no idea where this comes from because it would either suggest that she was trying to get pregnant before she married or that she had trouble conceiving _since_ getting married, and seeing as that was only a little over two years ago she can only have been trying for a year or so, which I don't believe is that long to suggest "difficulty", is it?


 

Don't be reasonable at _me,_ mate!


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 15, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> is this the thread where i let people who don't give a fuck know i don't give a fuck about something i think everyone else gives a fuck about?


 
Fucked if I know.


----------



## happie chappie (Jul 15, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> is this the thread where i let people who don't give a fuck know i don't give a fuck about something i think everyone else gives a fuck about?


 
You’ve had it easy.

I’ve been not giving a fuck since the Royal engagement and right through the whole wedding saga.

That’s over two years of not giving a fuck - 24 hours a day, 7 days a week.

I’m knackered. I’m not sure just how much more of not giving a fuck I can take.

I just want it all to be over so I can concentrate on not giving a fuck about something else.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 15, 2013)

happie chappie said:


> You’ve had it easy.
> 
> I’ve been not giving a fuck since the Royal engagement and right through the whole wedding saga.
> 
> ...


 
there's gotta be some way we can get that on a t-shirt


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 15, 2013)

Never mind a baby, the cool kids are having a gang bang


----------



## UrbaneFox (Jul 15, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> there's gotta be some way we can get that on a t-shirt


A link to this thread. http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/kate-wills-are-having-a-baby.302952/page-12


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 15, 2013)

.


----------



## Reno (Jul 15, 2013)

lizzieloo said:


> I think it's a cushion.


 
I'd love it if a cushion were next in line to the throne. It would make almost no difference anyway.


----------



## aqua (Jul 15, 2013)

Dillinger4 said:


> .


 
I can't believe I clicked that link. What the actual fuck?


----------



## Reno (Jul 15, 2013)

...and if it becomes king, they could get a pupeteer to animate it for public appearances.


----------



## JHE (Jul 15, 2013)

There is always a cushion on the throne.  Otherwise, it would be too hard for the royal bottom.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 15, 2013)

aqua said:


> I can't believe I clicked that link. What the actual fuck?


 

I know. Mental. I sometimes enjoy reading conspiracy stuff just to see how mental they can be. It is always way more than you think.

I was reading something fairly sane about Jimmy Saville, clicked a few links and ended up there.


----------



## JimW (Jul 15, 2013)

They have them in private hospitals so they can get the human-skin-alike onesie slipped on over the scales before David Icke gets a photo.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 15, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Apparently it's the longest period between a Royal wedding and the announcement of their first child ("usually six months after the wedding"). There also seems to be some suggestion that she's had trouble conceiving in the past, though I've no idea where this comes from because it would either suggest that she was trying to get pregnant before she married or that she had trouble conceiving _since_ getting married, and seeing as that was only a little over two years ago she can only have been trying for a year or so, which I don't believe is that long to suggest "difficulty", is it?


 

Another view, and I know this is a bit radical, is that they decided to have a teeny bit of married life _before_ trying for a baby.


----------



## happie chappie (Jul 15, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> Another view, and I know this is a bit radical, is that they decided to have a teeny bit of married life _before_ trying for a baby.


 
It also assumes it's Kate who's had the "difficulty".

Perhaps her hubby's a Jaffa


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## kittyP (Jul 18, 2013)

I can't be arsed to read the thread or the news, has he been born yet?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 18, 2013)

kittyP said:


> I can't be arsed to read the thread or the news, has he been born yet?



I think we'll know when it happens. Unavoidable


----------



## kittyP (Jul 18, 2013)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> I think we'll know when it happens. Unavoidable



Hairy muff


----------



## shagnasty (Jul 18, 2013)

Oh who gives a fuck


----------



## RedDragon (Jul 18, 2013)

Poor kid


----------



## kittyP (Jul 18, 2013)

shagnasty said:


> Oh who gives a fuck


 

Its not that I really give a fuck, I dunno.


----------



## UrbaneFox (Jul 18, 2013)

happie chappie said:


> It also assumes it's Kate who's had the "difficulty".
> 
> Perhaps her hubby's a Jaffa


What's a jaffa?


----------



## Greebo (Jul 18, 2013)

UrbaneFox said:


> What's a jaffa?


 
Seedless - it was a USP of the Jaffa orange.


----------



## UrbaneFox (Jul 18, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## shagnasty (Jul 19, 2013)

kittyP said:


> Its not that I really give a fuck, I dunno 99.99 percent of woman love babies,so it's not unusual for ladies to get a chuffed at the birth of a baby.There will be thousands of babies born this year and a lot of happy mothers so one very priveledge mothers is tiny in the scheme of things


 
i meant to reply i don't know what happened then


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 19, 2013)

UrbaneFox said:


> What's a jaffa?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 19, 2013)

Indeed


----------



## SikhWarrioR (Jul 19, 2013)

Oh dear another royal parasite that we will have to support........YYYYYAAAAAAAWWWWWWNNNNN


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 19, 2013)

hey! at least SOMEONE is doing their bit to keep the beleaguered commemorative plate industry afloat in these troubled times.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 19, 2013)

Franklin Mint ftw


----------



## kittyP (Jul 19, 2013)

shagnasty said:


> i meant to reply i don't know what happened then


 

That's not what I said


----------



## Santino (Jul 19, 2013)

I hope photoshoppers have all got their pictures of John Terry at the ready.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 19, 2013)

happie chappie said:


> It also assumes it's Kate who's had the "difficulty".
> 
> Perhaps her hubby's a Jaffa


 





She obviously wasn't wearing a cap, either. 
She should have taken some style tips from Teal'c.


----------



## Corax (Jul 19, 2013)

I've just heard on LBC that



> 75% of babies are born after their due date


Ummm... doesn't that just mean that the due date calculation is wrong?


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 19, 2013)

stop listening to LBC! it will make you sterile!


----------



## Thora (Jul 19, 2013)

Corax said:


> I've just heard on LBC that
> 
> Ummm... doesn't that just mean that the due date calculation is wrong?


Indeed it does!  It doesn't take into account different lengths of gestation for different ethnic groups or for first and subsequent babies.  Some doctor 200 years ago decided on 266 days from conception and that has stuck as an easy calculation for medical staff.  The average length of a first pregnancy in a caucasian woman is actually 8 days longer than that.


----------



## Corax (Jul 19, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> stop listening to LBC! it will make you sterile!


 
Can't help it. I got bored of R4 and R5 a few weeks ago and was looking for another talk station. One thing led to another, it all spiralled out of control, and now it's on my TuneIn favourites list 

Now if I don't get my fix of angry taxi drivers shouting about immigration I get the shakes.

Any alternative suggestions gratefully received.


----------



## Corax (Jul 19, 2013)

Thora said:


> Indeed it does! It doesn't take into account different lengths of gestation for different ethnic groups or for first and subsequent babies. Some doctor 200 years ago decided on 266 days from conception and that has stuck as an easy calculation for medical staff. The average length of a first pregnancy in a caucasian woman is actually 8 days longer than that.


 
Medical science lol


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 19, 2013)

Corax said:


> > I've just heard on LBC that 75% of babies are born after their due date
> 
> 
> Ummm... doesn't that just mean that the due date calculation is wrong?



sounds like bollocks, as birth date appears to be normally distributed around the due date.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 19, 2013)

Corax said:


> Now if I don't get my fix of angry taxi drivers shouting about immigration I get the shakes.
> 
> Any alternative suggestions gratefully received.


----------



## Santino (Jul 19, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> sounds like bollocks, as birth date appears to be normally distributed around the due date.


Babies can only come one or two weeks late, but can come months early, so that distorts the 'average'.


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 19, 2013)

There won't be any government minister present this time to guard against a changeling, so who knows what kind of lizard devil child monarch we'll end up being suppressed by.


----------



## Corax (Jul 19, 2013)

pissflaps said:


>


 
I don't want music on the bloody radio, whale or otherwise.

If I want music, I have a collection of stuff I know I like, and stuff that sounds interesting that I want to try.

I listen to the radio to learn new and interesting things, or hear different points of view, or to know what's going on in the world.  Or to hear how much immigration makes taxi drivers angry.


----------



## Thora (Jul 19, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> sounds like bollocks, as birth date appears to be normally distributed around the due date.


Average for a first baby is 8 days "late".  And as Santino says, once you get to 10 days hospitals start hassling you for an induction anyway.


----------



## Corax (Jul 19, 2013)

What average are they referring to actually?

Something like this should be using the median.  Mean's going to be misleading and useless.


----------



## Thora (Jul 19, 2013)

Corax said:


> What average are they referring to actually?
> 
> Something like this should be using the median. Mean's going to be misleading and useless.


The study that found first pregnancies are usually 8 days "late" (and subsequent are 3 days "late") excluded pregnancies with multiples, complications and diseases and then took the median for spontaneous, normal births.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 19, 2013)

baby usually knows when it's due better than maternity calendars.


----------



## UrbaneFox (Jul 19, 2013)

Corax said:


> Can't help it. I got bored of R4 and R5 a few weeks ago and was looking for another talk station. One thing led to another, it all spiralled out of control, and now it's on my TuneIn favourites list
> 
> Now if I don't get my fix of angry taxi drivers shouting about immigration I get the shakes.
> 
> Any alternative suggestions gratefully received.


 
I like radio 3. I have soft spots for Philip Dodd and Sean Rafferty. I like Late Junction and World Routes, when it is on. Jazz prog has been moved to late Saturday night, from Saturday afternoon. Usually good.

4X on occasion. I liked Dave Podmore's Ashes Shame this week.


----------



## Manter (Jul 19, 2013)

Corax said:


> What average are they referring to actually?
> 
> Something like this should be using the median.  Mean's going to be misleading and useless.


Normal human gestation is between 37 and 42 weeks. EDD is estimated due date and is basically a date halfway within that window of 'normal'- but it is only an estimate of what that window is based on last menstrual period (which may build in it's own 2-3 week variation) or measurements taken by ultrasound- but these are also ranges so can provide different results depending on the sonographer. I have had scans in Ireland, UK and Germany for this pregnancy and there is a 15 day spread between them. So statements of 'overdue' etc are based on a midpoint of a range extrapolated from another range, so quite a lot of compound error in there. The guidance on induction is only meaningful if you go through the increased statistical probabilities while understanding the error rate: most medical staff don't, let alone parents. Ergo, terms like overdue thrown around, women made to feel like death traps for their babies and lots of medicalised births


----------



## Corax (Jul 19, 2013)

Manter said:


> most medical staff don't


 
IME most medical staff have very little understanding of maths & stats in general.  Which I initially found rather surprising tbh.  I'm an English Lit graduate ffs, these people are supposed to be _scientists_.

'Most', not 'all' mind you.  Apologies to the exceptions.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 19, 2013)

Small unconfirmed rumour that she's 'ad it...


----------



## Greebo (Jul 19, 2013)

Corax said:


> Can't help it. I got bored of R4 and R5 a few weeks ago and was looking for another talk station.<snip>
> 
> Any alternative suggestions gratefully received.


 
Radio 4 extra (was Radio 7).  Or the World Service.


----------



## shagnasty (Jul 19, 2013)

My son was two weeks late and weighed ten pounds,i don't know if being late caused him to be so heavy,but he is six foot two and weighs about eighteen stone now,his own son is big too


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 19, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> Indeed




Only just watchng that now and having a giggle


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 19, 2013)

I like the bit at the end where there go further afield for 'indeeds' and find tuvok and the nietzchian from andromeda lol


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 19, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> I like the bit at the end where there go further afield for 'indeeds' and find tuvok and the nietzchian from andromeda lol


 


3.05 minutes in where him and O'Neill swap is good

Ya think!


----------



## RedDragon (Jul 19, 2013)




----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 19, 2013)

I strawberry my uncle Harry


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 19, 2013)

Anyway, I have no idea whether she's had it or not, but guessing names is boring.

I'm guessing Kate will wear a green dress to present Baby No Name to the world


----------



## cdg (Jul 19, 2013)

Who gives a fuck really?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 19, 2013)

cdg said:


> Who gives a fuck really?


 
Indeed


----------



## cdg (Jul 19, 2013)

that post wasn't aimed at you Minnie_the_Minx or anybody else.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 19, 2013)

cdg said:


> that post wasn't aimed at you Minnie_the_Minx or anybody else.


 
I'm glad about that, because I don't give a fuck either


----------



## red rose (Jul 19, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> 3.05 minutes in where him and O'Neill swap is good
> 
> Ya think!


Easily one of the best episodes, along with the one where the two of them repeat the same day over and over again


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 19, 2013)

red rose said:


> Easily one of the best episodes, along with the one where the two of them repeat the same day over and over again


 


I counted how many times Teal'c said _indeed _tonight.  Twice

I miss O'Neill when he's not in it


----------



## UrbaneFox (Jul 20, 2013)

I think they should call it Prince Mel or Prince Melvyn, or Princess Melanie, as a tribute to Mel Smith.
Or Prince Nelson, depending.

However, the Artist Formerly Known As Prince is really called Prince Nelson Rogers, so it could get confusing.

I'd post a clip of 1999 but he probably won't allow it on Youtube.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 20, 2013)

Someone cares enough to make some cupcakes


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jul 20, 2013)

so? has it happened?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 20, 2013)

ice-is-forming said:


> so? has it happened?


 
dunno

when's it meant to happen?


----------



## barney_pig (Jul 20, 2013)

Our latest foster babe has now gone to be with his forever family. So we have a free space for a at risk bairn from a dysfunctional family. Bring on the sprog.


----------



## Stigmata (Jul 20, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Someone cares enough to make some cupcakes
> 
> View attachment 37085


 
Are these cupcakes aimed at the U75 anarchist crowd?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 20, 2013)

Stigmata said:


> Are these cupcakes aimed at the U75 anarchist crowd?


 
I reckon someone from these boards made them


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 20, 2013)

barney_pig said:


> Our latest foster babe has now gone to be with his forever family. So we have a free space for a at risk bairn from a dysfunctional family. Bring on the sprog.


 

If you do get the royal baby go straight to cash4gold with the crown-bound to get a result

also train it to say 'indeed' at all times


----------



## thedockerslad (Jul 20, 2013)

I just hope the child has a good protestant name so all the protestants name their kids the same. It must be such fun for all concerned.


----------



## RedDragon (Jul 20, 2013)

The invisible sponger


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 22, 2013)

She's in labour!


----------



## killer b (Jul 22, 2013)

nah, tory or UKIP blates.


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 22, 2013)

Brace yourselves for a tidal wave of sycophantic medja coverage


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 22, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> Brace yourselves for a tidal wave of sycophantic medja coverage


 
All the press will want photos of it, is it terribly wrong of me to hope it will have a cleft palette?


----------



## RedDragon (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm about to begin my 'big media switch-off' for the next 48hr


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 22, 2013)

HAVE A GIRL KATIE


----------



## ibilly99 (Jul 22, 2013)

Just watching BBC Breakfast apparently it's either going to be a boy or a girl.


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 22, 2013)

Time for me own media blackout for a few days.....


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 22, 2013)

Who?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 22, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Who?


 
Jordan.


----------



## magneze (Jul 22, 2013)

RedDragon said:


> I'm about to begin my 'big media switch-off' for the next *48hr*


 


Gingerman said:


> Time for me own media blackout for a *few days*.....


 
Optimistic


----------



## Santino (Jul 22, 2013)

What are the odds that, if a girl, it will be named Elizabeth?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 22, 2013)

5t3IIa said:


> She's in labour!


 

Bet thats upset David Cameron *badoom-tish*


----------



## Dan U (Jul 22, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> Time for me own media blackout for a few days.....


 

the Guardian have a 'republican' button which ditches all the royal baby news, except that in the ticker.

it means you have to read the Guardian of course, which may or may not be worse for you.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 22, 2013)

Dan U said:


> the Guardian have a 'republican' button which ditches all the royal baby news, except that in the ticker.
> 
> it means you have to read the Guardian of course, which may or may not be worse for you.


 

Oh. My. God. that's _awesome _


----------



## happie chappie (Jul 22, 2013)

Santino said:


> What are the odds that, if a girl, it will be named Elizabeth?


 
12/1 with Paddy Power.

Or, if you prefer a long shot, you can get 200/1 on Britney and 500/1 on Waynetta.

http://www.oddschecker.com/novelty/william-and-kate/name-of-baby


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 22, 2013)

I hope all goes well. Irrespective of position, this is the first child for a young couple. Been there, done that, and it is the most frightening time of your life.

It would be nice if it was a girl, a moment of history. I'm only sad that if it is a girl, I wont be around to see her become queen.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 22, 2013)

Kyla Kevin said:


> Best of luck to them


 
Indeed!


----------



## Remzi (Jul 22, 2013)

I can tell you that nobody i other countries cares about this at all.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 22, 2013)

Remzi said:


> I can tell you that nobody i other countries cares about this at all.


 
Not quite the situation, the USA for one is very interested, I would imagine that the Commonwealth is also following with interest.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 22, 2013)

Sasaferrato said:


> Not quite the situation, the USA for one is very interested, I would imagine that the Commonwealth is also following with interest.


 
The USA as a whole? And the Commonwealth as a whole? What colour is the sky in your world?


----------



## Santino (Jul 22, 2013)

Remzi said:


> I can tell you that nobody i other countries cares about this at all.


 
Nobody?


----------



## killer b (Jul 22, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> What colour is the sky in your world?


 
red, white & blue.


----------



## Remzi (Jul 22, 2013)

Santino said:


> Nobody?


 
Please don't think the newspapers show people's real thoughts.


----------



## Santino (Jul 22, 2013)

Remzi said:


> Please don't think the newspapers show people's real thoughts.


Is that what I was doing?


----------



## Santino (Jul 22, 2013)

Remzi said:


> Please don't think the newspapers show people's real thoughts.


What about Twitter?


----------



## souljacker (Jul 22, 2013)

Sasaferrato said:


> it is the most frightening time of your life.


 

For most people, yes. Stuck in a dingy NHS ward, worrying where the money is going to come from, what school it will go to, whether it will be happy and successful. Wondering if you'll ever get your life or body back.

Not really an issue for the heir to the throne and its privileged parents though.


----------



## killer b (Jul 22, 2013)

Santino said:


> What about Twitter?
> 
> View attachment 37268


 
that's all people going 'oh god why is everyone so excited about this non-event'. if my twitter is anything to go by anyway.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 22, 2013)

#bonjour


----------



## Remzi (Jul 22, 2013)

Santino said:


> What about Twitter?


 
Sorry I don't read it.  Anyway why would one care?  She is a celeb just like Liam Gallagher, this is not real life for me or anyone I met.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jul 22, 2013)

What a fuss about this new contender for the throne. There  are two generations of other candidates ahead of them. By the time this one grows up the Royal Family will be as forgotten as all the other soap operas of our time.

I would like to see Chaz as the Sun will call him become king because it will seriously piss off a lot of people including Royalists.


----------



## Santino (Jul 22, 2013)

Remzi said:


> Sorry I don't read it. Anyway why would one care? She is a celeb just like Liam Gallagher, this is not real life for me or anyone I met.


People are interested. Not all people, but lots. How disappointed you must be in them.


----------



## killer b (Jul 22, 2013)

Hocus Eye. said:


> What a fuss about this new contender for the throne. There are two generations of other candidates ahead of them. By the time this one grows up the Royal Family will be as forgotten as all the other soap operas of our time.
> 
> I would like to see Chaz as the Sun will call him become king because it will seriously piss off a lot of people including Royalists.


 
they're just posh celebs to most people. nothing else.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jul 22, 2013)

I am just counting down until someone points out that Charles will adopt the name George for his short troubled senile reign.


----------



## cdg (Jul 22, 2013)

ffs, yawn. This is going to be all over the news.


----------



## Santino (Jul 22, 2013)

cdg said:


> ffs, yawn. This is going to be all over the news.


Do you think?


----------



## Quartz (Jul 22, 2013)

Hocus Eye. said:


> I am just counting down until someone points out that Charles will adopt the name George for his short troubled senile reign.


 

With any luck Brenda will live to the same age as her mother and Charles will be too old to take up the crown.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm just here to register my disinterest and uninterest. 


PUSH, KATE, PUSH!


----------



## Santino (Jul 22, 2013)

Charles finally becoming King would make a great Alan Bennett play.


----------



## gabi (Jul 22, 2013)

cdg said:


> ffs, yawn. This is going to be all over the news.



It's not even made the headlines on Al Jazeera. I would heartily recommend ditching the beeb in favor of them.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 22, 2013)

*BREAKING!*

"Things are progressing as normal"


----------



## RedDragon (Jul 22, 2013)

As an aside, perhaps this is the Star Child destined to finally unite lizards and humans in the dawning of of a new era?


----------



## souljacker (Jul 22, 2013)

5t3IIa said:


> "Things are progressing as normal"


 

So she's screaming the place down for drugs, possibly shit herself and Wills has fainted.


----------



## Belushi (Jul 22, 2013)

I keep reading Wills as Willis and thinking how much more of a monarchist I would be if Di had been a  Diff'rent Strokes fan.


----------



## Santino (Jul 22, 2013)

Belushi said:


> I keep reading Wills as Willis and thinking how much more of a monarchist I would be if Di had been a Diff'rent Strokes fan.


What on earth are you talking about?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 22, 2013)

*BREAKING!*

The woman then led the animal inside, where it "ended up doing his business on the floor"


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 22, 2013)

Santino said:


> What on earth are you talking about?


close but no cigar


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 22, 2013)

5t3IIa said:


> *BREAKING!*
> 
> The woman then led the animal inside, where it "ended up doing his business on the floor"


wrong thread


----------



## Santino (Jul 22, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> close but no cigar


My first draft was simply 'WTF are you talking about?'


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 22, 2013)

Santino said:


> My first draft was simply 'WTF are you talking about?'


----------



## Santino (Jul 22, 2013)

Anyway, thanks for spelling it out for everyone.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 22, 2013)

Santino said:


> Anyway, thanks for spelling it out for everyone.


it's not so funny when this sort of thing has to be explained.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 22, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> it's not so funny when this sort of thing has to be explained.


I'm pretty sure most of us didn't need it explained...


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 22, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> I'm pretty sure most of us didn't need it explained...


most people didn't. but Santino did.


----------



## Santino (Jul 22, 2013)

Christ


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 22, 2013)

Santino said:


> Christ


 
You're Christ?

Where's my bread and fish, you bastard?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 22, 2013)

Wonder what william hill;s taking most bets on name for


----------



## Firky (Jul 22, 2013)

Had to laugh or I'd go postal 



> *Union Jack Nappies Perfect For The New Princess £9.99 Mothercare*
> 
> 44 Union Jack Nappies,
> 
> ...


 

http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/union-jack-nappies-perfect-for-new-princess-9-99-mothercare-1612132


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 22, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> Wonder what william hill;s taking most bets on name for


 
I've got a tenner on LEGOLAND.


----------



## Santino (Jul 22, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> You're Christ?
> 
> Where's my bread and fish, you bastard?


I'm still waiting for grated cheese so I can make a tuna melt.


----------



## Favelado (Jul 22, 2013)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> I've got a tenner on LEGOLAND.


 
That's the biggest laugh I've done for ages. Thanks.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 22, 2013)

The BBC have changed their headline now to "World awaits..."


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 22, 2013)

Buddy Bradley said:


> The BBC have changed their headline now to "World awaits..."


 

did you see the '10 curious facts about royal birth?'

really scraping the barrel there


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 22, 2013)

who gets to keep the shell, and the first sloughed off skin?


----------



## Manter (Jul 22, 2013)

R4 have just, without a trace of irony, started an invasive, speculative report about the labour with 'its one of the most private and personal moments of a couple's lives'


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 22, 2013)

"_The most important baby born this century"_

_Barf_


----------



## Itziko (Jul 22, 2013)

Has this one been posted already?


----------



## Favelado (Jul 22, 2013)

Fingers crossed for a black baby.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 22, 2013)

Buddy Bradley said:


> The BBC have changed their headline now to "World awaits..."


 
Spooky

Was just jotting down a few lines before lunch about this, see if I could make a poem out of it, and 'world awaits' is in the first line


----------



## xenon (Jul 22, 2013)

fractionMan said:


> "_The most important baby born this century"_
> 
> _Barf_



A journalist / presenter actually said that?

pfft.


----------



## frogwoman (Jul 22, 2013)

fractionMan said:


> "_The most important baby born this century"_
> 
> _Barf_


----------



## Favelado (Jul 22, 2013)

> just heard the phrase, "the people's pregnancy" on BBC News. Kill me now.


 
Andrew Collins on Twitter.


----------



## cliche guevara (Jul 22, 2013)

We've got the radio on at work and it's constant, but there's nothing new. I might throw the thing out of the window in a minute.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 22, 2013)

I knew there'd be one


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jul 22, 2013)

Is Nicholas Witchell broadcasting live from the uterus?


----------



## Favelado (Jul 22, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:


> Is Nicholas Witchell broadcasting live from the uterus?


 
No, he always looks like that.


----------



## xenon (Jul 22, 2013)

Thankfully I've got the radio and TV off. Witchell's obsequious reportage makes me cringe. I liked him on that old clip of him standing up the Mall in the rain, anker coming back to him for updates on nothing, Witchell sounding completely pissed off and bored.


----------



## treelover (Jul 22, 2013)

> *Disabled benefits claimants test: Atos reports found 'unacceptably poor'*
> 
> DWP to get additional providers to administer work capability assessments after review finds assessors' reports wanting
> 
> ...


 


Very good day to bury bad news


----------



## Firky (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## ibilly99 (Jul 22, 2013)

GO BACK TO YOUR HOMES / HOTELS THERE IS NOTHING TO SEE HERE. 
AND ITS THIRTY FUCKING THREE DEGREES - YOU ARE ALL FUCKING MAD.


----------



## Reno (Jul 22, 2013)

Favelado said:


> Fingers crossed for a black baby.


 
They should really be used to that sort of thing since the ginger one.


----------



## Quartz (Jul 22, 2013)

Here's wishing her a speedy and safe delivery.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 22, 2013)

I've had a lovely afternoon out today only to return to be bombarded with this bollocks  

I see David Cameron thinks the whole country's excited about it.  Are they fuck


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 22, 2013)

1st pic of the baby being born...


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 22, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> Wonder what william hill;s taking most bets on name for


 Parasite ?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 22, 2013)

I reckon there will be a massive crash of thunder and forked lightning when Damian the baby is born


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 22, 2013)

A solid 15 minutes of Internet porm at the top of Channel 4 news


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 22, 2013)

Ive heard Queen's former gynaecologist is attending,he's semi-retired but likes to keep his hand in


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 22, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> Ive heard Queen's former gynaecologist is attending,he's semi-retired but likes to keep his hand


...in. Likes to keep his hand in.

HTH


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 22, 2013)

Corax said:


> I don't want music on the bloody radio, whale or otherwise.
> 
> If I want music, I have a collection of stuff I know I like, and stuff that sounds interesting that I want to try.
> 
> I listen to the radio to learn new and interesting things, or hear different points of view, or to know what's going on in the world. Or to hear how much immigration makes taxi drivers angry.


 
Switch stations?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 22, 2013)

Manter said:


> . The guidance on induction is only meaningful if you go through the increased statistical probabilities while understanding the error rate:


 

Huh?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 22, 2013)

From CTV: 10 things to know about William and Kate's plans:


http://www.ctvnews.ca/world/royal-b...out-prince-william-and-kate-s-plans-1.1377439


----------



## J Ed (Jul 22, 2013)

Doesn't seem fair that this is being inflicted on the rest of the world as well


----------



## Manter (Jul 22, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Huh?


Statistically, risk of stillbirth increases with every day over 42 weeks, which is why they recommend induction (based, as it happens, on a slightly problematic study that is pretty out of date, but that's another issue)
But they don't really know when 42 weeks is, so you are being told there is a statistically significant but still small risk of stillbirth, but the number of weeks pregnant they think you are is guesswork...

Lies, damn lies and statistics....


----------



## Belushi (Jul 22, 2013)

J Ed said:


> Doesn't seem fair that this is being inflicted on the rest of the world as well


 
It's Johnny's future monarch as well as ours


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 22, 2013)

Jesus, BBC news even told us that the bit of paper the announcement will be posted on will be a bit bigger than A4 size


----------



## clicker (Jul 22, 2013)

Ar least when the postage stamps come out we can flatten their collective faces with our thumbs.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 22, 2013)

clicker said:


> Ar least when the postage stamps come out we can flatten their collective faces with our thumbs.


 
You can wet the back of their heads with your tongue


----------



## ibilly99 (Jul 22, 2013)

5t3IIa said:


> A solid 15 minutes of Internet porm at the top of Channel 4 news


 
Damn my child filters censored it out.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 22, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> I knew there'd be one


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 22, 2013)

Cops is on Movie Mix, Freeviewers!!!1!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 22, 2013)

5t3IIa said:


> Cops is on Movie Mix, Freeviewers!!!1!


 
Benders is on, then more Corrie, then Stargate, then....


----------



## agricola (Jul 22, 2013)

I just hope the baby was born safe and well a couple of hours after she was admitted, and they have spent the rest of the day laughing at Burley et al roasting in the heat outside.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jul 22, 2013)

J Ed said:


> Doesn't seem fair that this is being inflicted on the rest of the world as well


 
Yep.  There's no reason it should lead the US news for weeks.  It's become something of a running joke around here.  I've had more than one co-worker jokingly ask me "has she popped yet?" as we pass in the hall.


----------



## spliff (Jul 22, 2013)

A short interlude


----------



## spliff (Jul 22, 2013)

It's a boy I'm told


----------



## pennimania (Jul 22, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> ...in. Likes to keep his hand in.
> 
> HTH


That's Marcus Setchell.

He was my consultant ( on the NHS) when I had my three - at Barts and then the Homerton hospital.

Just think, hes had his hand in both our fannies

How's that for one degree of separation?


----------



## RedDragon (Jul 22, 2013)

> Her Royal Highness The Duchess of Cambridge was safely delivered of a son at 4.24pm.
> The baby weighs 8lbs 6oz.
> The Duke of Cambridge was present for the birth.
> The Queen, The Duke of Edinburgh, The Prince of Wales, The Duchess of Cornwall, Prince Harry and members of both families have been informed and are delighted with the news.
> Her Royal Highness and her child are both doing well and will remain in hospital overnight.


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 22, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


>


 

An Irish baby


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 22, 2013)

Parasite Sycophancy Week**, here we come ......  

**or month, year, decade


----------



## J Ed (Jul 22, 2013)

pennimania said:


> That's Marcus Setchell.
> 
> He was my consultant ( on the NHS) when I had my three - at Barts and then the Homerton hospital.
> 
> ...


 

You are basically vaginal royalty


----------



## Favelado (Jul 22, 2013)

"Onion has first pictures of Royal Baby".

http://www.theonion.com/articles/ro...ocialMarketing&utm_campaign=Default:2:Default


----------



## thriller (Jul 22, 2013)

thank god i don't watch tv


----------



## Corax (Jul 22, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Switch stations?


 
You appear to have missed earlier posts...


----------



## audiotech (Jul 22, 2013)

It's times like this when the need finally to put an end to a feudal relic becomes an urgent priority.


----------



## Reno (Jul 22, 2013)

Happy Birthday !


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 22, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> I knew there'd be one


 

It's been updated


----------



## DRINK? (Jul 22, 2013)

Meh ....hope Ma and baby are doing well but really not fussed other than that...


----------



## Corax (Jul 22, 2013)

Congratulations Kate & Will on the birth of Baby Mohammed Osama Saddam Windsor.


----------



## JHE (Jul 22, 2013)

Corax said:


> Congratulations Kate & Will on the birth of Baby Mohammed Osama Saddam Windsor.


 

The new royal brat's daft Islamophile grandfather would probably approve.


----------



## xes (Jul 22, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> It's been updated


and lulz when you click "yes"


----------



## Buckaroo (Jul 22, 2013)

Jacintha Saldanha R.I.P.


----------



## Firky (Jul 22, 2013)

Meanwhile in other news...

*Mum-of-three dead from brain tumour three weeks after being told by Atos to find a job*


*Her dad Ian said: “Even though she told the ATOS assessor that she had the brain tumour, they started the process to get her back into work.*
*“She was going to appeal but then she became unwell and was admitted to the Western General.*
*“After two weeks we were told there was nothing they could do for her. She died at St Columba’s Hospice.*
*“Nobody could give us a reason as to why the tumour reappeared. But it seems so coincidental that something like this happened. It was such a shock to her system.”*

http://www.leftfootforward.org/2013...weeks-after-being-told-by-atos-to-find-a-job/


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 22, 2013)

Do we get a day off to celebrate?  If not I'm not interested


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 22, 2013)

neonwilderness said:


> Do we get a day off to celebrate? If not I'm not interested


 
yeah just been on the news, nobody has to go in tomorrow


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 22, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


> yeah just been on the news, nobody has to go in tomorrow


 
Excellent news, I see no need to verify this information with work


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 22, 2013)

Shit, can't cut and paste this from The Mirror for some reason, so link



> *Dear Royal Baby*,
> You’re not here yet, but welcome to the world anyway. Half the planet seems to be jammed up your mother’s fundament like gawping day-trippers who want to see what the Royal upholstery is like, so I suppose an introduction is necessary.
> 
> When you decide to make an appearance we won’t know anything about it until Mummy’s had a visit from the hairdresser and Daddy’s called the Queen on a special encrypted phone.
> ...


 
Comments



> *Leona Gear*
> 
> 8:56 PM on 22/7/2013
> Hope the poor kid never reads this. The entire article is in bad taste.


 


> *Anna Bosworth*
> 
> 7:03 PM on 22/7/2013
> Southwark comment truly disgusting. Shame on you Mirror.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 22, 2013)

Firky said:


> Meanwhile in other news...
> 
> *Mum-of-three dead from brain tumour three weeks after being told by Atos to find a job*
> 
> ...


 



I doubt with all the papers fawning over this baby it's going to get much attention


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 22, 2013)

Manter said:


> Statistically, risk of stillbirth increases with every day over 42 weeks, which is why they recommend induction (based, as it happens, on a slightly problematic study that is pretty out of date, but that's another issue)
> But they don't really know when 42 weeks is, so you are being told there is a statistically significant but still small risk of stillbirth, but the number of weeks pregnant they think you are is guesswork...
> 
> Lies, damn lies and statistics....


 
Aren't there developmental landmarks with the fetus that are taken into consideration when the mother to be goes for the standard ultrasound?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 22, 2013)

Belushi said:


> It's Johnny's future monarch as well as ours


 

A Canadian, yesterday:


----------



## SikhWarrioR (Jul 22, 2013)

I see that the sychopancy about the new royal parasite has allready started with the bbc and our overpaid politicians


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 22, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


> yeah just been on the news, nobody has to go in tomorrow


 

But I wasn't going in tomorrow anyway.


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 22, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> But I wasn't going in tomorrow anyway.


 

Just checked and you get today off


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 22, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Just checked and you get today off


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 22, 2013)

quimcunx said:


>


 
You've still got an hour and 20 minutes left.  You could put the rest of your time to good use and go and do a rain dance on Brixton Hill


----------



## Manter (Jul 22, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Aren't there developmental landmarks with the fetus that are taken into consideration when the mother to be goes for the standard ultrasound?


Yup, but each baby is slightly different. So they give you a x weeks and y days result based on their charts, but different countries use different charts, and each child develops at slightly different rates. I've had scans in uk, Ireland and Germany with this one, due to illness... And each due date is slightly different (and Germany give you a range)


----------



## happie chappie (Jul 22, 2013)

It's worth scrolling down to the end of this article to read the "comments" section in response to Cameron's claim that "the whole country is celebrating"

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/whole-country-celebrate-pm-201430927.html


----------



## bolshiebhoy (Jul 22, 2013)

Yeah the reaction is interesting. For my sins I just got the Labour Party email wishing the happy couple well and the reaction on the Labour FB page from the membership to what is a fairly innocuous statement is amazing. Overwhelmingly and quite splendidly encouragingly negative. Real proper class hatred of these fuckers and the system they sit atop of.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 22, 2013)

Prince Of Cambridge = Imp coerced barfing, cider-embracing fop

Etc etc.


----------



## J Ed (Jul 22, 2013)

Had to share this


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 22, 2013)

happie chappie said:


> It's worth scrolling down to the end of this article to read the "comments" section in response to Cameron's claim that "the whole country is celebrating"
> 
> http://uk.news.yahoo.com/whole-country-celebrate-pm-201430927.html


 The comments


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 23, 2013)

I got my M&S celebratory email


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jul 23, 2013)

Santino said:


> I hope photoshoppers have all got their pictures of John Terry at the ready.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 23, 2013)

day off everyone! wooooo!


----------



## weltweit (Jul 23, 2013)

J Ed said:


> Had to share this


 
snap, I said exactly the same thing on the other thread


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jul 23, 2013)

Santino said:


> I hope photoshoppers have all got their pictures of John Terry at the ready.


----------



## Pingu (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## DRINK? (Jul 23, 2013)

Yeah for the John terry photoshoppers, they are so unpredictable and sooooo funny


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 23, 2013)

SikhWarrioR said:


> I see that the sychopancy about the new royal parasite has allready started *with the bbc* and our overpaid politicians


 
Especially them. All of the BBC Breakfast people (just now), and Nicolas Witchell on top. Revolting, in fact nauseating sycophancy ... not at all surprising I suppose, but it's simply an embarassment to watch, for anyone normal.

OTOH, if that Mirror piece above is genuine (?), good on em for publishing it.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 23, 2013)

Hah the BBC - front page on website: "Royal baby brings world celebrations"  http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/


----------



## TopCat (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## cyprusclean (Jul 23, 2013)

William of Walworth said:


> Especially them. All of the BBC Breakfast people (just now), and Nicolas Witchell on top. Revolting, in fact nauseating sycophancy ... not at all surprising I suppose, but it's simply an embarassment to watch, for anyone normal.


 
Not to forget "Lorraine" (Kate Garraway today) 

Some woman on about   Kate being a normal mother. Like "normal" mothers have the hairdresser sent into the hospital.

 Now they're chatting about names.


----------



## cyprusclean (Jul 23, 2013)

*Royal baby: He's just one in 2,000 born in the UK yesterday - but will know nothing of the poverty that will hit one in three of them.*

*http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...at-will-hit-one-in-three-of-them-8727083.html*


----------



## happie chappie (Jul 23, 2013)

Vomit inducing levels of sycophancy now spotted in Scotland:

Mr Salmond said: "I am sure that people across Scotland will be absolutely thrilled to hear the news of the birth of a baby boy to the royal couple."

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-23413354


----------



## cdg (Jul 23, 2013)

They have cancelled Jeremy Kyle in favour of an ITV news special this morning


----------



## cyprusclean (Jul 23, 2013)

cdg said:


> They have cancelled Jeremy Kyle in favour of an ITV news special this morning


 
Must be bad then to cancel Jermy Vile.  Just looked, and yet again they are showing the  Royal Pair doing their Harry Potter wand act.   They're dredging stuff out of nowhere now, getting all the sycophants on, because there's nothing to talk about.


----------



## cyprusclean (Jul 23, 2013)

Everyone was SO excited at  Buckingham  Palace, gushes Ruth.

Ingrid thought it was going to be a girl from the way she was carrying it. 

Discussion on who will be holding  it. Argghh. How much more.

  Even Eamonn must be sick of it, after a non stop session on Sky News.   Wish I could earn a good living trotting out such dross.


----------



## cyprusclean (Jul 23, 2013)

From the Mail:

"Some believe the idea that the moon's gravitational pull can affect the embryonic fluid around an unborn child. Other theories claim a thunder storm kick-started the contractions."

 LOL


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 23, 2013)

By the power of Grayskull!!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 23, 2013)

They should name it George. Asda will be happy

Although the baby's name isn't clear, so they could name it Fuzzy


----------



## SikhWarrioR (Jul 23, 2013)

Massive thunderstorms and rain for all the sheeple outsise st marys hospital and buck palace waiting for a glimpse of the royal brat please pretty please


----------



## frogwoman (Jul 23, 2013)

ska invita said:


> Hah the BBC - front page on website: "Royal baby brings world celebrations"  http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/


 


> Pyongyang, December 21 (KCNA) -- Peculiar natural wonders were observed on Mt. Paektu, Jong Il Peak and Tonghung Hill in Hamhung City where the statue of President Kim Il Sung is standing at a time when all Korean people are mourning the demise of leader Kim Jong Il in bitterest sorrow.
> On the morning of Dec. 17 layers of ice were broken on Lake Chon on Mt. Paektu, shaking the lake with big noise.
> The Group for Comprehensive Exploration of Lake Chon on Mt. Paektu said it was the first time that such big noise was heard from the ridge of Janggun Peak and the lake.
> The temperature on Mt. Paektu that day registered 22.4 degrees centigrade below zero and there was strong wind accompanied by snowstorm measuring 18 meters per second.
> ...


----------



## frogwoman (Jul 23, 2013)

* DPRK Supported by Foreign Personage*


Pyongyang, July 22 (KCNA) -- Marwan Sudah, chairman of the Arab Committee for Solidarity with Korean People and Supporting the Reunification of Korea, contributed an article titled "Might of People's Korea" to the recent issue of a Jordanian paper.
The DPRK led by the dear respected Kim Jong Un has frustrated the moves of aggression by the U.S.-led imperialist allied forces, the article noted, adding:
The U.S. is afraid of the DPRK led by Kim Jong Un. Why? It is because the DPRK is fully ready for confrontation with the U.S.
The DPRK will emerge victorious in the showdown with the U.S.
Recently the deputy spokesman for the UN Secretary General made it clear that the Unite Nations didn't command any units during the Korean war in the 1950s nor played any role in commanding forces deployed in Korea.
This clarification was like a bolt from the blue to the U.S. which has floated for decades an absurd story that the "UN Forces" have been deployed in south Korea to protect it from the possible attack from the DPRK.
This also proves that the U.S. imperialists make whatever lies to realize its ambition for dominating the world.
However, its policy of strength toward the DPRK has ended up in failure.
The U.S. will have to admit the stark reality.


----------



## frogwoman (Jul 23, 2013)

* Kim Il Sung's Exploits in War Praised by Newspapers of Various Countries*


Pyongyang, July 22 (KCNA) -- Newspapers of various countries dedicated special write-ups to the 60th anniversary of the Korean people's victory in the great Fatherland Liberation War.
The July 3-10 issue of the Russian newspaper Khabarovski Ekspres allotted one whole page to photos of President Kim Il Sung and the dear respected Kim Jong Un and articles under various titles.
The newspaper in an article titled "Day of the Korean people's victory" said:
It occupies a particular page in the world history of wars that the young DPRK brought the U.S. to his knees though it boasted of being "the strongest" in the world.
The Korean people's victory in the war would have been unthinkable without the superb commanding art of the President.
The service personnel of the Korean People's Army emerged strong in faith and performers of heroic feats and no force on earth can match such army and people.
Clark, commander of the "UN Forces", who signed the Korean Armistice Agreement little short of a document of surrender on July 27, 1953 admitted that it was thanks to the skilled command of Kim Il Sung that the army of north Korea achieved successes.
The President's exploits performed for victory in the war will shine forever.
The newspaper in an article titled "The battle recorded in the history of the DPRK" introduced in detail the battle for liberating Taejon, an example of the modern siege warfare, adding that a lot of military miracles were wrought in the past Korean war.
The July issue of the Peruvian newspaper Accion Nacionalista carried an article disclosing the true colors of the U.S. as a provoker of the Korean war.
The Nepalese newspaper Majodur on July 15 in an article titled "U.S. moves against the DPRK" recalled that the U.S. has ceaselessly made a nuclear war drumbeat against the DPRK.



"celebrations" like these I take it


----------



## ska invita (Jul 23, 2013)

SikhWarrioR said:


> Massive thunderstorms and rain for all the sheeple outsise st marys hospital and buck palace waiting for a glimpse of the royal brat please pretty please


DONE!


----------



## treelover (Jul 23, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> * Kim Il Sung's Exploits in War Praised by Newspapers of Various Countries*
> 
> 
> Pyongyang, July 22 (KCNA) -- Newspapers of various countries dedicated special write-ups to the 60th anniversary of the Korean people's victory in the great Fatherland Liberation War.
> ...


 

all examples bang on, please repost on CIF, etc.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 23, 2013)

meanwhile, on planet Everyone Else...

http://www.healthdirect.co.uk/2013/06/maternity-wards-closure-crisis.html


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 23, 2013)

Building at Holborn Circus


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 23, 2013)

lol

have we got a name yet


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 23, 2013)

5t3IIa said:


> Building at Holborn Circus
> 
> View attachment 37423


 
Gun Salute soon.  I'm praying for a thunderstorm to drown it out


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 23, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Gun Salute soon. I'm praying for a thunderstorm to drown it out


 

What time? WHAT TIME?


----------



## 8ball (Jul 23, 2013)

5t3IIa said:


> What time? WHAT TIME?


 
Excellent cover for an assassination - will any cabinet members be around?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 23, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> lol
> 
> have we got a name yet


 

Fuzzy


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 23, 2013)

5t3IIa said:


> What time? WHAT TIME?


 
Not sure what time the 41-gun salute is at the Park, but Tower of London 62-gun salute at 2.00pm


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 23, 2013)

Ooh, I could get down there for then.

If I could be fucked


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 23, 2013)

Both at 2.00pm


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 23, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Ooh, I could get down there for then.
> 
> If I could be fucked


 

Tower Hill?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 23, 2013)

5t3IIa said:


> Tower Hill?


 
Tower of London I meant.  I was reading about Brixton Hill at the same time, so Hill came out instead of London


----------



## weltweit (Jul 23, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> lol
> 
> have we got a name yet


Gunther
Michael
Bernhard
Jurgen


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2013)

The whole fucking lunchtime news was about this fucking baby.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 23, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Tower of London I meant. I was reading about Brixton Hill at the same time, so Hill came out instead of London


 

Same difference, buddy


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 23, 2013)

5t3IIa said:


> Same difference, buddy


 
Yes, I know, but just in case someone decided to get nitpicky


----------



## J Ed (Jul 23, 2013)

Thousands of brainless people begging to be controlled and enslaved gather outside Iguana Palace to celebrate 'royal' baby and the next generation of Windsor parasites squeezing them dry lol


----------



## Santino (Jul 23, 2013)

5t3IIa said:


> Building at Holborn Circus
> 
> View attachment 37423


Notice the canvas lower down, with the word 'Capricorn' on it? Obviously a reference to Capricorn One, the film which gave a 'fictional' account of a faked space expedition. What are they trying to tell us? Why the delay in announcing the birth? Why has so much attention been given to how quickly Middleton will recover her figure?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 23, 2013)

Santino said:


> Notice the canvas lower down, with the word 'Capricorn' on it? Obviously a reference to Capricorn One, the film which gave a 'fictional' account of a faked space expedition. What are they trying to tell us? Why the delay in announcing the birth? Why has so much attention been given to how quickly Middleton will recover her figure?


 

It's also a gentle, easy set up for it being stabbed to death in a garden in 2023.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 23, 2013)

Santino said:


> Notice the canvas lower down, with the word 'Capricorn' on it? Obviously a reference to Capricorn One, the film which gave a 'fictional' account of a faked space expedition. What are they trying to tell us? Why the delay in announcing the birth? Why has so much attention been given to how quickly Middleton will recover her figure?


 
Has anyone added any numbers together yet to come up with 9/11?  

4.24pm on 22.07.2013

I'm no good at maths so someone else will have to do it


----------



## 8ball (Jul 23, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Has anyone added any numbers together yet to come up with 9/11?


 
Or 666.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 23, 2013)

8ball said:


> Or 666.


 
The last three digits of my birthdate are 666 I'll have you know


----------



## 8ball (Jul 23, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> The last three digits of my birthdate are 666 I'll have you know


 
You were born in 1666? 

You're looking well, considering.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 23, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> The last three digits of my birthdate are 666 I'll have you know



and my national insurance number.


----------



## 8ball (Jul 23, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> and my national insurance number.


 
Then there's that funny birthmark on my thigh...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 23, 2013)

8ball said:


> You were born in 1666?
> 
> You're looking well, considering.


 
Thank you kindly


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 23, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> and my national insurance number.


 
What's the rest of it?


----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 23, 2013)

I cannot begin to imagine what all these deluded fools stood outside Betty Windsor's are thinking.
Their free time would be better spent checking on those lonely old folk at the end of their street, or helping that family that cannot cope, or something worthwhile.
No, we will go and fawn at our master's bidding.
Hate it.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jul 23, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Has anyone added any numbers together yet to come up with 9/11?
> 
> 4.24pm on 22.07.2013
> 
> I'm no good at maths so someone else will have to do it


 
The numbers add up to 27.  2+7 = 9 
If you divide 27 by itself, you get 1 
But if you do it _twice_...


----------



## 8ball (Jul 23, 2013)

Sprocket. said:


> I cannot begin to imagine what all these deluded fools stood outside Betty Windsor's are thinking.


 
I think part of it is declaring themselves as different to you.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 23, 2013)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> The numbers add up to 27. 2+7 = 9
> If you divide 27 by itself, you get 1
> But if you do it _twice_...


 


I knew someone would make it work


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 23, 2013)

The gun salutes would be a lot better and quicker if they all fired at once I reckon


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jul 23, 2013)

Sprocket. said:


> I cannot begin to imagine what all these deluded fools stood outside Betty Windsor's are thinking.
> Their free time would be better spent checking on those lonely old folk at the end of their street, or helping that family that cannot cope, or something worthwhile.
> No, we will go and fawn at our master's bidding.
> Hate it.


 
Knitting booties for a kid who (a) doesn't need them, (b) doesn't want them, (c) won't ever wear them, (d) won't ever see them, (e) won't ever be aware that they exist, and (f) wouldn't give a shit if it did.

Give a shit about the kids being born to people without a pot to piss in, no support network, no family.  Not the little leech with the publicly funded "Fuck You, Public" babygrows.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 23, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> What's the rest of it?



Why are you going to employ me?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 23, 2013)

22.07

Add the first 2 to 7 = *9*
Then add the second 2 to that = *11*

Dun, dun, duuuuuuuuun.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 23, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> The gun salutes would be a lot better and quicker if they all fired at once I reckon


Hang on, they're _not_ firing all at once?!

Well that's a whole lot less spectacular! "Hey, see that thing we just did? Well get ready for 60 more of that exact same thing"


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 23, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> Why are you going to employ me?


 
Are you any good at cooking and cleaning?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 23, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Hang on, they're _not_ firing all at once?!
> 
> Well that's a whole lot less spectacular! "Hey, see that thing we just did? Well get ready for 60 more of that exact same thing"


 

We've missed it now


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 23, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> 22.07
> 
> Add the first 2 to 7 = *9*
> Then add the second 2 to that = *11*
> ...


 
But you haven't used the 1 or 3.  You have to use all the numbers (my rules!)


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 23, 2013)

5t3IIa said:


> We've missed it now


Well we wouldn't if they'd all been fired at once. They'd have heard it across the nation.

And let's face it, some of those upstarts need to be reminded of a thing or two about where the power base lies


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 23, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> But you haven't used the 1 or 3. You have to use all the numbers (my rules!)


I'm pretty sure you traditionally make the evidence fit the theory, not the other way round.

In which case, I also missed out the third 2. Wait, there are three 2s. So 222. And what's 3 x 222...? 

e2a: _also, _I used the numbers from one calendar date to get another calendar date - there's a purity to that that cannot be denied!


----------



## cdg (Jul 23, 2013)

Sucking on the tit of the British people.


----------



## cdg (Jul 23, 2013)

cdg said:


> Sucking on the tit of the British people.


 

Not forgetting, who gives a fuck.


----------



## gosub (Jul 23, 2013)

Prince Truman


----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 23, 2013)

Prince Rupert of the Rhine II.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 23, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Are you any good at cooking and cleaning?



No.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 23, 2013)

Prince Cuntlugs.


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 23, 2013)

C'mon *Prince Joffrey...*


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 23, 2013)

Prince


----------



## JimW (Jul 23, 2013)

Prince is a grand name for an alsation.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 23, 2013)

Oh my God, so much excitement.  There's a taxi waiting to take the in-laws away

For those not watching, it is a blue taxi.  There is a driver in it.  Did I mention it was blue.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 23, 2013)

i have to say, this entire affair has been extremely hard to masturbate to.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 23, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> i have to say, this entire affair has been extremely hard to masturbate to.


 
Maybe if they'd sent Pippa in.  Now where's she today?  She's normally where all the press action is


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 23, 2013)

It's suspicious we haven't seen it yet. Maybe it's mixed race and they're searching for a changeling.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 23, 2013)

or ginger


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 23, 2013)

They have now got into the blue taxi and the blue taxi is driving off.  Words were said to the press, but as I have the sound off, I've no idea if these words were exciting or not

The taxi is a blue black cab.

What excitement is next I wonder.


----------



## Looby (Jul 23, 2013)

Brenda isn't very nice is she? 

She only visited big Phil once when he was in hospital. Then they said she might not see the sprog because she was going on holiday and now she can't even get off her arse to go to the hospital to meet her great-grandson. 

Lazy old bag.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 23, 2013)

sparklefish said:


> Brenda isn't very nice is she?
> 
> She only visited big Phil once when he was in hospital. Then they said she might not see the sprog because she was going on holiday and now she can't even get off her arse to go to the hospital to meet her great-grandson.
> 
> Lazy old bag.


 
Well, I can see her point really.  I'd rather go on holiday than watch that circus


----------



## Looby (Jul 23, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Well, I can see her point really.  I'd rather go on holiday than watch that circus



But she's going to sodding Scotland not on a world cruise. She's always on bloody holiday anyway.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 23, 2013)

sparklefish said:


> But she's going to sodding Scotland not on a world cruise. She's always on bloody holiday anyway.


 
Yes, but Scotland's due some thunderstorms, which are more exciting than babies


----------



## cdg (Jul 23, 2013)

JimW said:


> Prince is a grand name for an alsation.


 

 A meal fit for a prince... here boy.


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 23, 2013)

BREAKING NEWS: Kate pregnant again!


----------



## cdg (Jul 23, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> BREAKING NEWS: Kate pregnant again!


 

who gives a fuck... again.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 23, 2013)

ITV News have managed 15 minutes of absolutely no news so far, including reporting from Buck Palace where there's even less fuck all happening.

The royal reporter just reported that there was a taxi nearby, but it wasn't for them.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 23, 2013)

Jesus, they're still going! They just reported with no trace of irony that people kept coming up and asking them why they were reporting from Kensington Palace.


----------



## cdg (Jul 23, 2013)

Well you're all watching it instead of watching Hollyoaks


----------



## Looby (Jul 23, 2013)

Nicholas Witchell is such a pompous twat. 
Someone needs to remind him that he's not a member of the firm, he's paid to follow them around and fawn all over them.


----------



## Looby (Jul 23, 2013)

cdg said:


> Well you're all watching it instead of watching Hollyoaks



I tried to watch Hollyoaks a couple of weeks ago, I didn't understand anything and turned it off.


----------



## purenarcotic (Jul 23, 2013)

cdg said:


> Well you're all watching it instead of watching Hollyoaks


 

I was hoping we might get some news that wasn't royal baby related.  You know, proper news.

God knows why I was so hopeful.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 23, 2013)

cdg said:


> Well you're all watching it instead of watching Hollyoaks


To be fair, it is actually better than Hollyoaks.


----------



## Looby (Jul 23, 2013)

purenarcotic said:


> I was hoping we might get some news that wasn't royal baby related.  You know, proper news.
> 
> God knows why I was so hopeful.



Nothing else exists today, silly! ; )


----------



## SovietArmy (Jul 23, 2013)

Buddy Bradley said:


> ITV News have managed 15 minutes of absolutely no news so far, including reporting from Buck Palace where there's even less fuck all happening.
> 
> The royal reporter just reported that there was a taxi nearby, but it wasn't for them.


Are you still watching ITV news?


----------



## cdg (Jul 23, 2013)

sparklefish said:


> Nothing else exists today, silly! ; )


 

I don't know! C4 opened with the Syrian civil war but as we speak they have cut to St. Mary's


----------



## Looby (Jul 23, 2013)

cdg said:


> I don't know! C4 opened with the Syrian civil war but as we speak they have cut to St. Mary's



I don't think Syria has been mentioned once on the beeb ffs.


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 23, 2013)

sparklefish said:


> I don't think Syria has been mentioned once on the beeb ffs.


 
Do they have a new royal baby, a future king, born this week?

I bet they don't.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 23, 2013)

The Octagon said:


> C'mon *Prince Joffrey...*


 
That'd be a bit like saying "my parents are really brother and sister" though, wouldn't it?

And where's the cool dwarf uncle?


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 23, 2013)

I wish it was like the old days when say, Prince Harry perhaps supported by the Dukes of Gloucester and Suffolk would assert his claim to throne, and they'd fight it out with forces loyal to William in the fields around Milton Keynes, Charles having succumbed to plague after the Queen dies.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 23, 2013)

sparklefish said:


> Brenda isn't very nice is she?
> 
> She only visited big Phil once when he was in hospital. Then they said she might not see the sprog because she was going on holiday and now she can't even get off her arse to go to the hospital to meet her great-grandson.
> 
> Lazy old bag.


 
TBF, she probably got her fill of the places from the number of hospitals she was dragged round during WW2.
And anyway, this is old hat to her. It's not like any of her other thousands of hatchlings' hatchlings haven't spawned previously!


----------



## cdg (Jul 23, 2013)

DROP IT!!!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 23, 2013)

I WAS RIGHT!  A POLKA DOT DRESS

Fuck it, I should have put money on at the bookies


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 23, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> Do they have a new royal baby, a future king, born this week?
> 
> I bet they don't.


 
A *future* king, but currently the lowest tier of royalty - the ducal prince.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 23, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> I wish it was like the old days when say, Prince Harry perhaps supported by the Dukes of Gloucester and Suffolk would assert his claim to throne, and they'd fight it out with forces loyal to William in the fields around Milton Keynes, Charles having succumbed to plague after the Queen dies.


 
Only if they're fighting it out 17th-century stylee, though. Cavalry and muskets.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 23, 2013)

"Show us his tail!"


----------



## cdg (Jul 23, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I WAS RIGHT! A POLKA DOT DRESS
> 
> Fuck it, I should have put money on at the bookies


 

I thought you said green dress?


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 23, 2013)

New member of the Royal family being presented to the World....


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 23, 2013)

cdg said:


> I thought you said green dress?


 
I said either green or polka dot. 

Diana wore a green polka dot one so I figured she'd wear one or the other or both

Blue's nearly green, so I reckon I scored well


----------



## purenarcotic (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## miss direct (Jul 23, 2013)

This is all making me broody.


----------



## Looby (Jul 23, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I WAS RIGHT!  A POLKA DOT DRESS
> 
> Fuck it, I should have put money on at the bookies



You're a genius Minnie!


----------



## Looby (Jul 23, 2013)

A Facebook friend just posted-
'What a cutie, he even waved to his public' 

HIS PUBLIC? Do me a favour!

I will say though, much as I despise the institution, William actually seems quite sweet.

Still first against the wall with the rest of them but he's probably a nice bloke.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 23, 2013)

sparklefish said:


> You're a genius Minnie!


 
It just comes naturally, there's not a lot I can do about it  

However, a true genius would have been down the bookies 

*googles what Diana was wearing when Harry was born*


----------



## cdg (Jul 23, 2013)

Susie Boniflace thank you... the commotion around the royal birth ''is uninteresting, hysterical and unnecessary''.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 23, 2013)

sparklefish said:


> A Facebook friend just posted-
> 'What a cutie, he even waved to his public'


 
Get rid of your friend


----------



## miss direct (Jul 23, 2013)

erm, probably nothing, or a gown?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 23, 2013)

miss direct said:


> erm, probably nothing, or a gown?


 


When OUR prince was presented to US, HIS people

*gags*


----------



## miss direct (Jul 23, 2013)

I know you have an image of OUR naked royals pushing now.


----------



## SovietArmy (Jul 23, 2013)

BBC claimed that 80% are support Royal family.  Ah just interesting is that correct answer.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 23, 2013)

miss direct said:


> I know you have an image of naked royals pushing now.


 
I'm about to get my dinner out the oven


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 23, 2013)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww, watching all this footage makes me really want a Range Rover.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 23, 2013)

Brian Reade in the Mirror doesn't piss about  



> I guess you would have to be a Republican like me to feel the severity of the pain drilling into your brain right now.
> For millions of Britons, being asked to celebrate that a stranger is being born into a life of the highest privilege just because a sperm of a royal fertilised an upper middle-class woman’s egg, is as jarring as it is baffling.
> We wince at this blanket coverage of mentally challenged goons standing outside a hospital, or staring through palace gates, waiting for news about the birth of a prince they will never meet, apart from to tug their forelock at (and that’s just the royal correspondents).


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 23, 2013)

William of Walworth said:


> Brian Reade in the Mirror doesn't piss about


 

Not as savage as this one yesterday

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/kate-wills-are-having-a-baby.302952/page-19#post-12422108


----------



## Buckaroo (Jul 23, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I WAS RIGHT! A POLKA DOT DRESS
> 
> Fuck it, I should have put money on at the bookies


 
Some funerals coming up Minnie, Liz and Phil the greek, get yer shit together and give us some info. Dates, dresses, anything we can fucking bet on! We'll all be loaded!


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 23, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Not as savage as this one yesterday
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/kate-wills-are-having-a-baby.302952/page-19#post-12422108


 
Yes I did see that and liked  -- could hardly believe it got in 

 But was it only online in the Mirror, or in the printed edition too ....


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 23, 2013)

Buckaroo said:


> Some funerals coming up Minnie, Liz and Phil the greek, get yer shit together and give us some info. Dates, dresses, anything we can fucking bet on! We'll all be loaded!


 
OK, I'm going to go for... wait for it... *does mysterious things with hands*.... it's coming to me...

Put your money on








































BLACK!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 23, 2013)

William of Walworth said:


> Yes I did see that and liked  -- could hardly believe it got in
> 
> But was it only online in the Mirror, or in the printed edition too ....


 
That's why I cut and paste it, in case it was pulled 

Haven't looked in the printed edition.  Hang on a 'sec, I'll have a look


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jul 23, 2013)

cdg said:


> Susie Boniflace thank you... the commotion around the royal birth ''is uninteresting, hysterical and unnecessary''.


 
 Try asking her about the necessity of death knocks - genuine intrusion into personal grief. Tabloid scum who has managed to gain a little bit of fame.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 23, 2013)

cyprusclean said:


> Other theories claim a thunder storm kick-started the contractions."
> 
> LOL


 


When you sing along, take out 'heart', and substitute 'vag'.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 23, 2013)

Nah, can't see it in the printed edition


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 23, 2013)

Oh well, not that surprising I spose. But good on the Mirror anyway -- they've had a lot of mainstream royal drivel sure (  ) but they must know a significant minority of their readers are anti or at least indifferent (more so than with Sun readership?), to include even just two articles like those ...


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 23, 2013)

Fortunately Phil the Greek will keel over fairly soon, so we can just use the lamppost allocated to him to string up the new guy when we get round to it. Nice and easy.


----------



## Buckaroo (Jul 23, 2013)

Prediction. Phil the Greek snuffs it 17th August. You heard it here first. Get yer bets on.


----------



## cdg (Jul 23, 2013)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Try asking her about the necessity of death knocks - genuine intrusion into personal grief. Tabloid scum who has managed to gain a little bit of fame.


 

I don't know her personally and rarely read the newspapers. Can't you just give me a quick rundown and I'll take it at face value.


----------



## maya (Jul 23, 2013)

Scroungers, the lot...


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jul 23, 2013)

cdg said:


> I don't know her personally and rarely read the newspapers. Can't you just give me a quick rundown and I'll take it at face value.


 
She's the journo who is the former semi-anonymous tweeter/blogger known as FleetStreetFox. She has opinions for money.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 23, 2013)

I wonder whether its worth a new thread to discuss whether As Yet Unnamed Third In Line To The Throne will ever actually get to be king? Assuming William ascends at some point, he's probably got another 60 years in him, so it will be pushing 2070 by the time this new one gets to be monarch - will we still have a monarchy by then? Or even a kingdom to rule?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 23, 2013)

> Prime Minister Stephen Harper said the arrival of the newest member of the Royal Family and future sovereign of Canada is a "delight," and that he and all Canadians offer "heartfelt congratulations to the royal couple."
> On Twitter, MP Justin Trudeau said, "Congratulations to the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge on the arrival of their first son!"
> 
> 
> ...


 



> Prime Minister Stephen Harper hailed the arrival of "a future sovereign of Canada," and said he's looking forward to seeing the new son of the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge.


 
Official Canadian reaction.

Everybody loves a new baby; but, 'our future sovereign'?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 23, 2013)

Newsnight waffling on about how middle clarse the new brat will be.

Oh fuck off.


----------



## happie chappie (Jul 23, 2013)

You lot are so fucking miserable. Get a life!

It's great news! I've just got caught up with the "whole nation coming together to congratulate William and Kate" thing and I've celebrated like mad*









* When I say celebrate I mean I've just had a massive shit in honour of the new baby and wiped my arse with the front page of today's Daily Mail.


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 23, 2013)

Urban desperatly needs a vomit smilley.....


----------



## RedDragon (Jul 24, 2013)

I can't help but be a little irritated by the 'we're just a normal couple taking our baby home, look I even drive my own car' pantomime - just try not to focus on the security range rovers, police motorbike escort and the STAY BACK STAY BACK flashing lights


----------



## cyprusclean (Jul 24, 2013)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Newsnight waffling on about how middle clarse the new brat will be.
> 
> Oh fuck off.


 
He's got good solid working class coal miner genes coursing through his veins.

 I think it was the endless gushing about them being normal parents, just like other normal parents, that got me.


----------



## cyprusclean (Jul 24, 2013)

In the end, I settled for the lesser of the evils, Nicholas Witchell, as I couldn't stand Kay Burley's voice.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 24, 2013)

I want my free spoon


----------



## weltweit (Jul 24, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> I want my free spoon


The Uri Geller thread is over there ---->


----------



## cdg (Jul 24, 2013)

I think it was Princess Anna said yesterday when asked about the birth ''It's nothing to do with me, but good news'' or something along those lines. Why would she say that?


----------



## RedDragon (Jul 24, 2013)

cdg said:


> I think it was Princess Anna said yesterday when asked about the birth ''It's nothing to do with me, but good news'' or something along those lines. Why would she say that?


perhaps she finds the 'family' a total embarrassment - after all she refused to give her own kids titles.


----------



## Zabo (Jul 24, 2013)

Any of you lot remember the old "Spot The Ball" football competition? You had to guess where the ball was to win a few quid. I think we should have a modern version: Spot The Cretin. Use the picture shown on one of the earlier posts of them all outside Buck House. Lots to choose from.

As the twilight of my life hurtles towards me I truly despair at some of the cretins in this country. They are so fucking gullible. Education has clearly failed.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 24, 2013)

George. Kid's name is George.


> The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge have named their son George Alexander Louis, Kensington Palace has said.


So there ya go.


----------



## Stigmata (Jul 24, 2013)

Named after?


----------



## Delroy Booth (Jul 24, 2013)

How safe and Hannoverian of them. It's like feudal Kremlinology this.


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 24, 2013)

So hes going to be called Gal Winsdor then.....


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 24, 2013)

cdg said:


> I think it was Princess Anna said yesterday when asked about the birth ''It's nothing to do with me, but good news'' or something along those lines. Why would she say that?


 

That was about her own daughter's pregnancy.  Because she is Princess Anne, and she is right enough.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 24, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> George. Kid's name is George.
> 
> So there ya go.


 

ASDA will be so happy.  I wonder if they'll stock a Royal line of clothing


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 24, 2013)

Stigmata said:


> Named after?


No. Named after:


----------



## cdg (Jul 24, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> That was about her own daughter's pregnancy. Because she is Princess Anne, and she is right enough.


 

No, it was about William and Kate's baby. Unless I'm getting mixed up? They showed it on C4 yesterday whilst she was visiting the coal mine museum in Wakefield.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 24, 2013)

If so she's still right.  She never did anything.


----------



## Delroy Booth (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## nino_savatte (Jul 24, 2013)

Delroy Booth said:


> How safe and Hannoverian of them. It's like feudal Kremlinology this.


He should be called Prinz Georg in that case. Son of Prinz Wilhelm.


----------



## Stigmata (Jul 24, 2013)

If it makes George a fashionable name again then i'm ok with that. Would have preferred Augustus though


----------



## kenny g (Jul 24, 2013)

Strange name for a lizard.


----------



## Delroy Booth (Jul 24, 2013)

nino_savatte said:


> He should be called Prinz Georg in that case. Son of Prinz Wilhelm.


 
They're not the real royal family anyway this lot they're fucking German interlopers who hi-jacked the monarchy via the Acts of Succession after Queen Anne died in 1714. The first one was 27th or something in line to the throne when he took power. The Hannoverians always called their sons George it was their default name. So what's the significance of them calling this little bugger George I wonder?


----------



## cyprusclean (Jul 24, 2013)

Delroy Booth said:


> They're not the real royal family anyway this lot they're fucking German interlopers who hi-jacked the monarchy via the Acts of Succession after Queen Anne died in 1714. The first one was 27th or something in line to the throne when he took power. The Hannoverians always called their sons George it was their default name. So what's the significance of them calling this little bugger George I wonder?


 
The German has become diluted of late.  

Don't forget the English working class coal mining genes running through the new Prince..


----------



## JHE (Jul 24, 2013)

I have just been told by a Venezuelan friend, whose son loves Lego, that Lego has produced special figures to mark the royal birth.  A quick Google confirms the story:  http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...e-Duchess-Cambridge-Princes-potty-throne.html

I liked Lego when I was a child.  It seems to have changed and not altogether for the better...


----------



## Manter (Jul 24, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> That was about her own daughter's pregnancy. Because she is Princess Anne, and she is right enough.


is Zara pregnant?


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 24, 2013)

Dunno.  someone's pregnancy was announce a few days before the birth, I think.


----------



## Looby (Jul 24, 2013)

cdg said:


> No, it was about William and Kate's baby. Unless I'm getting mixed up? They showed it on C4 yesterday whilst she was visiting the coal mine museum in Wakefield.



I don't think that was Anne, I read Brenda's cousin had said that.


----------



## Looby (Jul 24, 2013)

Manter said:


> is Zara pregnant?



Yup.


----------



## Manter (Jul 24, 2013)

there you go.  the republican button on the guardian website really works


----------



## Yossarian (Jul 24, 2013)

George Louis Costanza - played by Jason Alexander.


----------



## shagnasty (Jul 24, 2013)

Thats strange my mum was called ruby which is now a popular name for girls ,and my dad was George,he was born in 1926 so likely he was named after King George


----------



## nino_savatte (Jul 24, 2013)

Delroy Booth said:


> They're not the real royal family anyway this lot they're fucking German interlopers who hi-jacked the monarchy via the Acts of Succession after Queen Anne died in 1714. The first one was 27th or something in line to the throne when he took power. The Hannoverians always called their sons George it was their default name. *So what's the significance of them calling this little bugger George I wonder?*


 
Nostalgia?


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 24, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> So hes going to be called Gal Winsdor then.....


 
Citizen Windsor, to you!


----------



## Stigmata (Jul 24, 2013)

Delroy Booth said:


> They're not the real royal family anyway this lot they're fucking German interlopers who hi-jacked the monarchy via the Acts of Succession after Queen Anne died in 1714. The first one was 27th or something in line to the throne when he took power. The Hannoverians always called their sons George it was their default name. So what's the significance of them calling this little bugger George I wonder?


 
George II called his heir Frederick


----------



## treelover (Jul 24, 2013)

Over 100 years ago K/H said this about another royal baby, its impossible to imagine a high profile LP figure saying that now.

actually, I'm not as bothered by the royal family as many are here and GAL may be turn out to be a really decent guy, but it makes you think, progress..


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 25, 2013)

treelover said:
			
		

> actually, *I'm not as bothered by the royal family as many are here* and GAL may be turn out to be a really decent guy, but it makes you think, progress..


 
Royals in themselves : I would be far far less bothered too, if it wasn't their for their truly *nauseating* phalanx of media and general public arselickers ....


----------



## Cadmus (Jul 25, 2013)

Very sweet - Kate, Will and their little boy George.


----------



## moochedit (Jul 27, 2013)

xes said:


> and lulz when you click "yes"


have you tried the  "turn on super-icke mode" link at the bottom?


----------

